# NXT ArRIVAL PPV on WWE Network



## OML

Why isnt there a thread about this? This is going to be awesome!!


----------



## Wcthesecret

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*



OML said:


> Why isnt there a thread about this? This is going to be awesome!!


Because it's way to early for that don't you think?


----------



## CM Punk Is A God

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*



OML said:


> Why isnt there a thread about this? This is going to be awesome!!


Because the PPV is on Feb 27th. There would of been a thread in a few weeks.


----------



## TomTom94

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Will it be a 1 hour show or a 2 hour show? I ask because NXT has always been a 1 hour show so will the ppv be the same or will it be longer?


----------



## The Cynical Heel

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

It would be pretty crappy if it was only an hour. They should showcase as much talents as possible in that PPV.


----------



## RDEvans

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

I wonder if they're gonna have the Ascension defend the tag titles at the PPV against maybe a new debuting team ( maybe the Grey/Birch team we've seen at house shows). Getting real tired of them squashing jobbers constantly.


----------



## OML

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

It's 2 hours and they're is so much talent on there. Some matches announced with main roster guys too. Jbl did it on nxt latest episode. 

Didn't mean an official discussion thread just to talk about it


----------



## Sephiroth

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Didn't they already announce Cesaro/Zayn and Bo/Neville?


----------



## paqman

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

lol, not to be an ass, but "PPV" on the "network" is pretty much an oxymoron. WWE really needs to recoin a phrase as old as most of us are on the forum lol.

I'd say "Premium Event" would work, but WWE will trademark something I'm sure


----------



## OML

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*



paqman said:


> lol, not to be an ass, but "PPV" on the "network" is pretty much an oxymoron. WWE really needs to recoin a phrase as old as most of us are on the forum lol.
> 
> I'd say "Premium Event" would work, but WWE will trademark something I'm sure


Well TNA does PPV's on spike tv every month lol but then again nothing should be modeled after TNA


----------



## PRODIGY

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Has Paige been announced to wrestle on the show?


----------



## Gretchen

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*



Legasee said:


> Has Paige been announced to wrestle on the show?


If this is the event:

http://www.wwe.com/events/wwepresents-NXT-PPV


Then she is planned to be featured.


----------



## izzie

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Paige vs. Emma for the title is confirmed.


----------



## jarrelka

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

They should bring in former nxt guys.

Seth Rollins vs Adrian Neville
Cesaro vs Sami
Big E Langston vs Alexander Rusev


Those three would be sweet.


----------



## Wcthesecret

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*



paqman said:


> lol, not to be an ass, but "PPV" on the "network" is pretty much an oxymoron. WWE really needs to recoin a phrase as old as most of us are on the forum lol.
> 
> I'd say "Premium Event" would work, but WWE will trademark something I'm sure


Network exclusive.


----------



## Wcthesecret

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*



jarrelka said:


> They should bring in former nxt guys.
> 
> Seth Rollins vs Adrian Neville
> Cesaro vs Sami
> Big E Langston vs Alexander Rusev
> 
> 
> Those three would be sweet.


Nevilles already facing bo.


----------



## Mon Joxley

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*



OML said:


> Well TNA does PPV's on spike tv every month lol but then again nothing should be modeled after TNA


It's not a *Pay*-Per-View if you don't have to *pay* for it.

Also consider the fact that everybody outside of the U.S. will be watching it on their televisions for free, I'd hardly call this a *Pay*-Per-View. Especially considering that replays of it will air outside the U.S. as well.


----------



## december_blue

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*



Phantango said:


> It's not a *Pay*-Per-View if you don't have to *pay* for it.
> 
> Also consider the fact that everybody outside of the U.S. will be watching it on their televisions for free, I'd hardly call this a *Pay*-Per-View. Especially considering that replays of it will air outside the U.S. as well.


It's not going to be exclusive to the Network?


----------



## Mon Joxley

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*



december_blue said:


> It's not going to be exclusive to the Network?


Doubt it, they probably still have international TV commitments. I doubt they'd suddenly get rid of them either as they'd probably make a lot of money off it.


----------



## Ham and Egger

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Is it a 3 hour event?


----------



## december_blue

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*



Phantango said:


> Doubt it, they probably still have international TV commitments. I doubt they'd suddenly get rid of them either as they'd probably make a lot of money off it.


Right. I'm in Canada and it airs up here. I guess I just assumed that the big "PPV" on the 27th and any future big NXT events would be exclusively for the network.


----------



## Mon Joxley

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*



december_blue said:


> Right. I'm in Canada and it airs up here. I guess I just assumed that the big "PPV" on the 27th and any future big NXT events would be exclusively for the network.


I'm not sure about all the specifics, depends how long it goes for I suppose. If it's only the usual time on the usual day then I'm guessing it would still air in international markets all the same.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

They're only making a big deal about it because it isn't on US TV. It'll show in the international markets as usual.


----------



## Bfo4jd

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*



paqman said:


> lol, not to be an ass, but "PPV" on the "network" is pretty much an oxymoron. WWE really needs to recoin a phrase as old as most of us are on the forum lol.
> 
> I'd say "Premium Event" would work, but WWE will trademark something I'm sure


yeah I think they're gonna come up with a better name sooner or later. 



Adrian Neville in a Ladder match is a must see. Can't wait to see what he comes up with. Red Arrow from the Ladder. :mark:

Cesaro-Zayn will probably steal the show again, though I think their match should've been a 30-min Ironman match. 

Paige-Emma could end up being one of the best Women's wrestling matches in WWE this year.


----------



## PRODIGY

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Awesome match ups for the show.


----------



## NeyNey

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Can't fucking wait!
When I heared it on WWE Active during the commercial break on RAW I was :banderas ing de Luxe!

Will be fucking awesome!


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Okay, I'm pumped. Can't wait to see what they have in store for us.


----------



## Dragonballfan

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Cesaro/Zayn & Paige/Emma???


----------



## FCP

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Are Rusev and Woods having a match too?


----------



## Pharmakon

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

On what channel is going to be or you have to pay like any PPV?


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

I bet Bo and Paige retain and Sami goes over Cesaro.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*



Botchamaniac45 said:


> On what channel is going to be or you have to pay like any PPV?


WWE Network.


----------



## the fox

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

i think this is the right time to debut Crowe and Kalisto and maybe Slate Randall(Ricker)


----------



## A$AP

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Don't even watch all that often but this sounds awesome. 

:mark:


----------



## jarrelka

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Looks like Dallas vs Neville now is a ladder match :mark: cant wait for Nevilles highspots. This is shaping up to be a great card. Throw in Big e vs Rusev and im sold. Add in Rollins to face someone aswell.


Btw If the ppv is on the Network Will it be up for torrent? The thing doesnt launch in Sweden for like a year


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

With Heyman reported to be there - My question is why? It's not like Brock is going to be there. How epic would it be for Heyman to choose/announce the next Heyman Guy from the NXT roster live that night. 

No rumors at all of this happening, just wondering aloud as to why he's there and what could he add to the show without Brock.


----------



## FITZ

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> With Heyman reported to be there - My question is why? It's not like Brock is going to be there. * How epic would it be for Heyman to choose/announce the next Heyman Guy from the NXT roster live that night.*
> 
> No rumors at all of this happening, just wondering aloud as to why he's there and what could he add to the show without Brock.


Probably not very epic considering the lack of success that the last two "Heyman Guys" have had. 

Honestly I was going to hold off on the Network for as long as possible (like order it a few days before Mania to maximize how many events I get with the 6 month commitment) but this looks like it might be enough to get me to sign up right away for it.


----------



## G-Rated Is Coming

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

So Neville is going to bump like crazy to make Bo look good. Bo retains as always (will he ever lose that belt).

Paige will go over Emma now that Emma is on the main roster she can't be NXT Champion.

Cesaro vs. Zayn... Neither should fucking lose. They should be main-eventing Mania not stuck being a midcard act on a ridiculous jobber ppv.


----------



## Mr. I

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Developmental is now a "jobber PPV"? This is the first time a developmental program has ever gotten a show like this. It's a big deal.


----------



## Máscara Dorada

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*



jarrelka said:


> Btw If the ppv is on the Network Will it be up for torrent? The thing doesnt launch in Sweden for like a year


Yeah, it probably will. There is no such thing as an un-rippable TV-show. However if live-streams will be available I do not know.


----------



## december_blue

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

A bit of clarification from William Regal.



> "@RealKingRegal
> It will not be live apart from on @WWENetwork.It will be split up and seen at the usual times outside the US on NXT."


----------



## BallsBalogna

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*



jarrelka said:


> Looks like Dallas vs Neville now is a ladder match :mark: cant wait for Nevilles highspots. This is shaping up to be a great card. Throw in Big e vs Rusev and im sold. Add in Rollins to face someone aswell.
> 
> Btw If the ppv is on the Network Will it be up for torrent? The thing doesnt launch in Sweden for like a year


It will be easy to rip and you can definitely expect it to show up on the torrent sites as soon as the show is over.

The card is looking great so far and Im definitely wondering if Bo will be finally dropping the belt, it's certainly time. Adrian is great. I love him in NXT and I loved in the Indys as Pac, but the man doesn't have great skills on the mic. I'm guessing with a belt around his waste he'd have plenty of time to work on those mic skills. That accent though. :argh:

I understand people wanting to see Rusev and Big E because sometimes it's exciting to see two big men go toe to toe, though Big E is more wide than he is tall. E's move set is very limited: he strikes, throws, and runs into his opponent. I'll be happy if Rusev is matched up with someone who is a bit more capable in the ring, he has a lot of promise.

This is also the perfect time to debut Sami's Solomon Crowe character. I really want to see what he's been working on.


----------



## just1988

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

*Not sure how I feel about this, I've not been following the product for a long time so can't say I'm too bothered but then again if it's a chance to see the likes of Genrico & Pac then I am all for it.*


----------



## Mon Joxley

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Does this fall under the one week free trial for the WWE Network? If that's the case, then this is far from a *Pay*-Per-View.


----------



## dxbender

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*



december_blue said:


> A bit of clarification from William Regal.


So what will be airing that week for people outside of USA?

Canada for example gets NXT on Thursday nights, so how exactly would any of this stuff work...


----------



## Mon Joxley

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*



dxbender said:


> So what will be airing that week for people outside of USA?
> 
> Canada for example gets NXT on Thursday nights, so how exactly would any of this stuff work...


Exactly the same as what is airing on the WWE Network, just on a delay. So in other words, this is just like any other episode of NXT, not a Pay-Per-View. They're only making a big deal about it because it'll be the first episode on the WWE Network where more people in the U.S. can see it.


----------



## RatedR10

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Wait wait wait, so if this is on the 27th, does that mean SN360 in Canada will be airing it while it streams on the network or what?

I don't think I'll be getting the network for a while but I really want to watch this. Will there be other streams or will I just have to rely on a torrent after the show?


----------



## Mon Joxley

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Get the free trial, problem solved.


----------



## The Buryer

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*



Bfo4jd said:


>


Sweet. Is this the final card?


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Dailymotion, don't let me down on this :lol


----------



## dxbender

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*



Phantango said:


> Get the free trial, problem solved.


You do realize that life outside USA exists.....Nobody outside of USA will be able to get WWE Network until late 2014/early 2015.


----------



## BallsBalogna

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*



The Buryer said:


> Sweet. Is this the final card?


I'm thinking you can defintely expect more. The first night on the network will probably be full of surprises, especially this event.


----------



## RatedR10

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*



dxbender said:


> You do realize that life outside USA exists.....Nobody outside of USA will be able to get WWE Network until late 2014/early 2015.


We can through a VPN, but I don't feel like getting one just for a trial run. I might not even subscribe to the network for a while, so I'd rather just find another stream or know if SN360 is going to be airing this live.


----------



## Mon Joxley

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*



dxbender said:


> You do realize that life outside USA exists.....Nobody outside of USA will be able to get WWE Network until late 2014/early 2015.


You do realise that I'm not from the USA... It will air in it's normal TV slot outside of the U.S. Failing that just torrent it. Easy.


----------



## elhijodelbodallas

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

I really hope someone puts this online on the 28th ASAP. Really excited to watch the main event and the divas match. The Cesaro/Zayn match too. Should be a really great night of pro wrasslin


----------



## CesaroSection

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Cesaro v. Zayn is going to be fucking awesome. Marking out just thinking about it.
I hope to see Dean Ambrose return and cut a promo challenging the next generation to step it up a notch, rather like Punk did whe he face a yet to debut Ambrose in FCW in 2011.


----------



## Maggle Cole

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Is there any confirmation on how long the show will run? It would be a crying shame if Zayn/Cesaro or the NXT Championship match were cut short due to time constraints. Nevertheless, I hope this show puts NXT on the map by securing a ton of new viewers. I also like the idea of a "homecoming" of sorts for success stories such as Rollins and Big E.


----------



## LateTrain27

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

This should be a great show. All of the so far announced matches should be good.


----------



## wrestlinggameguy

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*



dxbender said:


> You do realize that life outside USA exists.....Nobody outside of USA will be able to get WWE Network until late 2014/early 2015.


lel, VPN, lel


----------



## truk83

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

I think the writers for NXT have a huge deal on their hands. Granted this is the developmental show, but we all know there are names down there worthy of main roster consideration. The characters that will be on this PPV have everything to put out there and it has to be "special". Take for example Bo Rotunda. He has to really sell the "heel" character in total at this PPV. What that generally means is to do something notable. His title is on the line so I expect him to cheat, or something to garner heat from the crowd in an unexpected way. They need to put everything on the line from top to bottom because this is the future of the WWE. You don't want that to fail. Expect PPV of the year consideration especially considering the "wrestling" talent down there.


----------



## ROHFan19

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

I'm hoping the show is 2 hours just so the announced matches can get the time that they deserve/need. We need to see Enzo Amore Big Cass and Breeze on here. Also anyone else hoping that Zayn/Cesaro II, Zayn goes over...and then the feud ends at Wrestlemania? Zayn/Cesaro III at WM please.


----------



## Jof

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*



> - Michael Cole revealed in his latest LayfieldReport.com blog that the WWE NXT Arrival event on February 27th will have a Kickoff Pre-show. The Arrival show begins at 8pm EST and the pre-show begins at 7:30pm EST. Renee Young will host the pre-show and a panel will also be featured.


Now a pre-show too, seems huge.


----------



## truk83

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Would love to see some official debuts as well, perhaps Slate Randall and his body guard Braun Stowman. I think the PPV could use an official debut by someone as strong on the mic as Slate Randall. I would feud him off right away with someone like Corey Graves. Possibly give him a valet as well because his character will need that in order to further push his gimmick. Give him some promo time and a quick bio of who he is. Putting the NXT roster and future WWE roster on warning, Slate Randall has arrived and he brought some friends. Braun Stowman as his body guard and Sarah Jackman as his valet/wrestling diva. He can brag about his connections with The Rock and his role for his show back in 2013. He can claim to be "The Most Talented Man In the World". He could put over his buddy Braun as the True World's Strongest Man and claim that Sarah won't ever taste the victory of defeat in NXT or WWE vs the any of the Divas. Putting them over is important.


----------



## CamillePunk

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

not watching a PPV (or anything) that has Bo Dallas main eventing


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*



ROHFan19 said:


> I'm hoping the show is 2 hours just so the announced matches can get the time that they deserve/need. We need to see Enzo Amore Big Cass and Breeze on here. Also anyone else hoping that Zayn/Cesaro II, Zayn goes over...and then the feud ends at Wrestlemania? Zayn/Cesaro III at WM please.


Isn't Enzo still injured? Or has his leg healed up?


----------



## elhijodelbodallas

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*



CamillePunk said:


> not watching a PPV (or anything) that has Bo Dallas main eventing


Your loss.


----------



## hag

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

I'm going to assume Paige will keep the title since Emma is practically on the main roster now. 

I am very excited for this.


----------



## Angels Will Fall

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Quite looking forward to this, only very loosely keep track of NXT but getting more into it these days and I'm intrigued. Lets see if it gets me hooked..


----------



## Chris22

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

I'm UK and i'm just hoping that it ends up being shown on Sky Sports! Card looks great although i don't really like Bo or Neville!


----------



## ROHFan19

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*



MoxleyMoxx said:


> Isn't Enzo still injured? Or has his leg healed up?


I'm pretty sure he's still injured, but we need the Enzo/Cass GOAT promo on this show


----------



## Romangirl252

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

I think its awesome that they get their own ppv


----------



## Mon Joxley

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*



Romangirl252 said:


> I think its awesome that they get their own ppv


It's not a Pay-Per-View.


----------



## Jof

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*



Phantango said:


> It's not a Pay-Per-View.


Why not? It's a one night special event for two hours, that you can watch only by subscribing to WWE Network for $9.99 a month.


----------



## RVP_The_Gunner

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

I hadn't even heard of this. This should be sweet.


----------



## will321

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Is this ppv available on Hulu Plus?


----------



## Coach

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

New poster for the PPV


----------



## p862011

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

^Bigger Version


----------



## Jof

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

This one's better lol -


----------



## p862011

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

is it me or does bo dallas have the most punchable face in pro wrestling??


----------



## CROATIA

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

I don't get it what WWE sees in that Neville guy.HE CAN'T SPEAK FOR SHIT,has little to no charisma.Only thing is that he's not bad in ring(50% because of his finisher)!

Wake up HHH! Bury him to the ground...


----------



## normal situation

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*



p862011 said:


> is it me or does bo dallas have the most punchable face in pro wrestling??


Nah, I'm pretty sure everyone believes that Bo's face is incredibly punchable. It actually really fits his character, in my opinion. His goofy ass smile and troll character makes you want to see this guy get his ass kicked, and if a heel is able to make you wanna see his ass get whooped, then he's done his job. 

Also, I was originally gonna hold off for a little while on the WWE Network and get it around Mania time, but NXT Arrival is tempting me to get it earlier.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

I'm probably just grasping at straws in here, but Crowe's been really active on Twitter lately, which makes me think that he could debut at this show.



> Solomon Crowe ‏@WWECrowe 10 t
> One week away from #NXTArrival , time for the world to evolve.... #InfectedCrowe #InfectedCrowe
> 
> Solomon Crowe ‏@WWECrowe 2 t
> I'm going to use everything you taught me.... to destroy what you build... #InfectedCrowe #InfectNXT
> 
> Solomon Crowe ‏@WWECrowe 38 min
> Heroes are lame.... being a villain just feels so good... #InfectedCrowe http://instagram.com/p/knkaDeibpD/
> 
> Solomon Crowe ‏@WWECrowe 24 min
> A Crowe will feast on the good... And the evil #InfectedCrowe #InfectNXT


Hopefully this gimmick he's got going won't flop, because it sounds pretty interesting to me. There are so many possibilities with it.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Card seems really nice from what I know is on it. The title match is a ladder match? :dance should be sweet given that a high flyer is in it.


----------



## Klorel

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Anyone know if the tag titles are on the line and against who?
If they announced it I must have missed it.


----------



## captainzombie

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*



SixthDestiny said:


> Anyone know if the tag titles are on the line and against who?
> If they announced it I must have missed it.


Would be cool if its against the NAO with the NAO putting Ascension over. I'd hate to see a makeshift team face them or maybe a face main roster team goes up against them.

With NXT going to Thursday nights on WWE Network, have to wonder what kind of damage this does to TNA.


----------



## Mr. I

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

There will almost certainly be debuts of some kind at NXT Arrival, and after the show airs and NXT is on the Network with a bigger audience, I expect there will be an overhaul of the roster, with debuts and people beginning to move to the main roster.


----------



## xOptix

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*



SixthDestiny said:


> Anyone know if the tag titles are on the line and against who?
> If they announced it I must have missed it.


It wasn't mentioned on NXT which aired yesterday in the US (I think - I grabbed the torrent), but I'd like to see some action between The Ascension and a returning Enzo/Big Cass. That would make me SQUEEEEE!

Someone asked if Enzo is back yet. I thought he made a Tweet last month about returning on his "worst behaviour".

Oh, and for the record, I'd punch Bo. With a toaster. Great heel!


----------



## CesaroSection

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Gonna mark like a little bitch if Cesaro performs the UFO on Zayn. That move needs to be brought out to top their last match.


----------



## americanoutlaw

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

I think the WWE and Triple H need to go all out for this show with big moments and having the next group of new NXT guys show up there.


----------



## will321

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*



americanoutlaw said:


> I think the WWE and Triple H need to go all out for this show with big moments and having the next group of new NXT guys show up there.


Time for Simon Gotch to debut


----------



## Joker King

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

WWE posted Official promo for NXT arrival -


----------



## Mon Joxley

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*



Jof said:


> Why not? It's a one night special event for two hours, that you can watch only by subscribing to WWE Network for $9.99 a month.


It falls under the one week free trial period for starters and it'll probably be airing on television outside of the United States. It's not a Pay-Per-View.

I believe you need subscription television to watch WWE programming (at least you do where I'm from), that doesn't make every episode of Raw a Pay-Per-View. Also notice how the official promo never once mentions the term "Pay-Per-View". The concept of a Pay-Per-View is that you're *paying* to watch a specific event. You aren't paying anything extra to watch this NXT event, it comes with the package that is the WWE Network. Therefore, not a Pay-Per-View. Don't know how much clearer I can be.


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

NXT Arrival.


----------



## xOptix

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

NXT CESARO...uh, I mean ArRIVAL.

That match is going to be unreal.


----------



## p862011

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

this is probably gonna be better than elimination chamber lol

Zayn/Cesaro 2/3 Falls
Neville/Dallas Ladder Match
Emma/Paige

epic


----------



## truk83

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Would totally own if CM Punk crashed the show just to make a point. I would mark even harder to see him return with previously let go Kassius Ohno at his side. Both are far off, but I wouldn't be surprised if Punk showed up on NXT Arrival.


----------



## PGSucks

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Are we really arguing the semantics of the term pay per view? Who cares? This is gonna be fucking awesome.


----------



## xOptix

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Just a friendly little reminder bump for those of you who have the WWE Network.

The rest of us, there's always torrents, unless we want to wait for the taped show to be broadcast over two separate episodes.


----------



## LoveThyDropkick

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

I'm ready for it, dude! NXT since 2012 has become a show I've find very entertaining, and NXT Arrival will prove why WWE can still have great things!


----------



## Eulonzo

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

So excited!


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Hoping to see Kalisto & Crowe make their debuts. 

Should be a great show!


----------



## Stad

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*



p862011 said:


> this is probably gonna be better than elimination chamber lol
> 
> Zayn/Cesaro 2/3 Falls
> Neville/Dallas Ladder Match
> Emma/Paige
> 
> epic


Are these the only 3 matches announced?


----------



## Romangirl252

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

I can't wait...need to finish watching the last two season then I'll be ready for Thursday show


----------



## Verlin

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

so excited for sami/cesaro again


----------



## xOptix

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*



Stad said:


> Are these the only 3 matches announced?


I believe so.

I'm not really sure how long the show will be, but I heard the taped version will run over the course of two episodes outside of the US. I can't see those three matches taking 2-ish hours, although Zayn/Cesaro can take as long as it needs. Not SAWFT!

Hopefully they don't put in filler promos (anybody other than Enzo/Cass/Breeze/maybe English shouldn't even think of picking up a microphone) or another Ascension squash match.


----------



## DirectorsCut

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Hopefully the artiste is on the PPV. For what would be a greater stage to steal the spotlight.


----------



## xOptix

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*



DirectorsCut said:


> Hopefully the artiste is on the PPV. For what would be a greater stage to steal the spotlight.


SAWFT!

Sorry, I had to. I like Aiden English. He's pretty solid in the ring, good on the mic, and I think he'd make a great kayfabe understudy for Sandow.


----------



## DirectorsCut

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

The only problem with that is Sandow is barely on the card right now himself. Either way, Aiden is only 24 and has only been a non-jobber for around 7-8 months. He has plenty of time to develop his skills inside and outside the ring and considering how good he is now, makes me excited for his future.


----------



## xOptix

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Indeed. I think he has a really great future ahead of him, and there's anybody on the NXT roster other that Bo Dallas that I want to punch with a toaster more than Aiden English, so he's doing his job very well.

The reason why I mentioned Sandow is because his whole winning streak just sounds fishy to me. Cole and JBL were playing it up for a couple of weeks. Maybe they're using it to see if he can gain any sympathy, in turn deciding whether they should keep him around, or if the're planning on having him break out of his slump.


----------



## Creative name

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Other then what is already announced what matches are you hoping to see?

Personally, I would love to see English vs Crowe, Kalistro vs Cory Graves, Tyler Breeze vs Adam Rose and the Ascension vs ???


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

You're not going to see many, dare I say any debuts, during the special. First of all it's live so they're only going to want the most seasoned, ready workers actually wrestling - which is why we have Neville vs Dallas, Cesaro vs Zayn and Emma vs Paige, three who have worked wwe television and three pretty veteran workers. 

Best I am hoping for is vignettes to profile/introduce talents. I think this is one thing that is missing that really helped NXT early in the Full Sail era, the vignette packages - Ascension had them, Leo Kruger had a couple, as did Graves. I don't know why they stopped doing them. It felt like they linked up a Full Sail production/visual effects student with a wrestler and as part of their course work made a vignette promo.


----------



## Ham and Egger

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Aiden English is a future mid card jobber. Remember how you guys were gushing over Sandow? His gimmick won't get him far.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*



Ham and Egger said:


> Aiden English is a future mid card jobber. Remember how you guys were gushing over Sandow? His gimmick won't get him far.


I hope not. Dude is pretty appealing imo.


----------



## PGSucks

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Not gonna be able to watch this live because I'll be busy, but since it'll air on the Network I can watch it ON DEMAND :vince$

Pretty pumped


----------



## papercuts_hurt

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> You're not going to see many, dare I say any debuts, during the special. First of all it's live so they're only going to want the most seasoned, ready workers actually wrestling - which is why we have Neville vs Dallas, Cesaro vs Zayn and Emma vs Paige, three who have worked wwe television and three pretty veteran workers.
> 
> Best I am hoping for is vignettes to profile/introduce talents. I think this is one thing that is missing that really helped NXT early in the Full Sail era, the vignette packages - Ascension had them, Leo Kruger had a couple, as did Graves. I don't know why they stopped doing them. It felt like they linked up a Full Sail production/visual effects student with a wrestler and as part of their course work made a vignette promo.


I definitely agree about the video packages. Out of all the debuts they've had since the ones you mentioned, the only one I can remember getting vignettes was Mojo Rawley. I hope they do some at least for a guy like Crowe who seems like he could benefit from some video hype.

As for other matches, I further agree it is unlikely we'll get any new guys - this is just supposed to be a big NXT showcase, so I think they want the top guys wrestling and that's it. If anything, I feel like we might see one of the NXT mid carders get beat up by Big E or Rusev or something. I think guys like Breeze, English, Enzo/Cass will probably appear but I don't know if we'll get matches out of them.

Thinking about the timing: Cesaro/Zayn should get like 20min including entrances and hype packages and shit, Dallas/Neville probably about the same, and Paige/Emma like 15. That's basically enough already that the show can't just be one hour, so it'll probably be 2 hours. So I guess we'll get some other stuff but hard to say what. If they were gonna do mid card matches with guys who are established and feuding it's just weird that they didn't announce them.

Thus, my hypothesis is that we will see a few matches pitting NXT guys against main roster guys in efforts where they lose, but come off impressively. This would also make sense because I'm sure they expect a lot of people who don't usually watch NXT to be tuning in for this since it's on the network.


----------



## Ham and Egger

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> I hope not. Dude is pretty appealing imo.


Appealing to who? His gimmick has a place in the mid card. He'll get some good heat and one day when he's singing Reigns will come out and squash his ass. (Y)


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*



Ham and Egger said:


> Appealing to who? His gimmick has a place in the mid card. He'll get some good heat and one day when he's singing Reigns will come out and squash his ass. (Y)


That's :lmao tbh. But to end up like Sandow atm is criminal


----------



## Genking48

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*



Ham and Egger said:


> Aiden English is a future mid card jobber. Remember how you guys were gushing over Sandow? His gimmick won't get him far.


So? Not every guy can be a main event player, and being a mid card jobber in the WWE probably pays more than being a main eventer at other companies.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> You're not going to see many, dare I say any debuts, during the special. First of all it's live so they're only going to want the most seasoned, ready workers actually wrestling - which is why we have Neville vs Dallas, Cesaro vs Zayn and Emma vs Paige, three who have worked wwe television and three pretty veteran workers.


Would love to see Jojo interfere in the divas title match and debut as a heel tbh.


----------



## Waffelz

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Is this still an hour and how does someone from Scotland watch this live? There will be streams, aye?


----------



## x78

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> Would love to see Jojo interfere in the divas title match and debut as a heel tbh.


Really? Jojo is the last person I could see working as a heel TBH.


----------



## Ham and Egger

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*



AKBest Miyazawa Sae said:


> So? Not every guy can be a main event player, and being a mid card jobber in the WWE probably pays more than being a main eventer at other companies.


I know that there needs to be a mid card and English has a future there. It's just that the culture on these forums is that if any guy has a shred of mic ability then he should be world champion. It gets annoying.


----------



## truk83

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

There really is just one match to look forward to and it's Cesaro vs Sami Zayn. I think this match combined with Cesaro's name already being what it is amongst the WWE Universe will put Sami on the map big time. Give it some time folks because fans will be going "In Zayn". Yes corny, but it's PG. Plus Sami has natural charisma on his own. I hope this PPV really gets fans to notice how talented he is. Almost certain he will be on the main roster after this PPV.


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

With Cesaro's main card push, I don't know how Sami can be booked to win unforunately. Can he have an unfulfilled quest storyline and how would it be accepted? I guess it could be used for a character turn of sorts if that's in the plans or it could be used to bring Zayn up to the main roster shortly after WM or as part of the Real Americans break-up, could Zeb bring in a former rival to battle Cesaro or could Cesaro needing back-up against Swagger, Zeb and whomever else Colter adds to his Militia once Cesaro leaves bring in Zayn as a partner out of extreme respect as a former rival.


----------



## BarneyArmy

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

What time in the UK does this start? and will there be streams thanks.


----------



## Joker King

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*



Waffelz said:


> Is this still an hour and how does someone from Scotland watch this live? There will be streams, aye?


It's two hours, 8- 10 just confirmed. here's full schedule for thursday - 




> - Below is the full schedule for Thursday, day 4 of the WWE Network launch:
> 12am EST - Royal Rumble 2013
> 3am EST - Legends of Wrestling - Renegades
> 4:30am EST - WrestleMania Rewind - WrestleMania I
> 5:30am EST - RAW Backstage Pass - 2/23/2014
> 6am EST - Old School - 10/21/1984 MSG event
> 8:30am EST - RAW Flashback - 2/21/1993
> 9:30am EST - RAW Flashback - 2/28/1993
> 10:30am EST - WWE Countdown - Catchphrases
> 11:30am EST - Beyond The Ring - Shawn Michaels & Bret Hart
> 1:30pm EST - Royal Rumble 2013
> 4:30pm EST - Best of RAW - 9/27/1998
> 6:30pm EST - WWE Main Event Replay - 2/25/2014
> *7:30pm EST - WWE NXT Arrival Pre-show
> 8pm EST - WWE NXT Arrival Live*
> 10pm EST - WWE Superstars - 2/26/2014
> *11pm EST - WWE NXT Arrival replay*


----------



## Waffelz

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Cheers buddy.


----------



## BarneyArmy

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Whats the match card please.


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*



BarneyArmy said:


> Whats the match card please.


Bo Dallas vs. Adrian Neville, ladder match for the NXT Championship.
Sami Zayn vs. Antonio Cesaro.
Paige vs. Emma for the NXT Diva's Championship.


So excited for this show! Matches are gonna be top notch, and I am also hoping that we get to see either Kalisto or Callihan debut. Or maybe even both.


----------



## PUNKY

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*



BarneyArmy said:


> Whats the match card please.


i know there's paige vs emma for the womens championship,neville vs bo for the nxt championshp and cesaro vs sami zayn. not sure about any other matches though, i was about to ask the same thing.


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Oh and I forgot to mention, I am looking forward to see Bo beat Neville. FOREVER CHAMP BAYBYYYyYYYYYYYY!!


----------



## xOptix

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*



Joker King said:


> It's two hours, 8- 10 just confirmed. here's full schedule for thursday -


Two hours?

Hmm...I wonder if they'll have matches made up on the fly by JBL, a la RAW/Smackdown?

It sucks that Enzo Amore is still on the shelf. He has been walking for a while, and is back in the gym, but I don't think he'll be ready for a match tonight.

Here's hoping for a bad ass promo!


----------



## Timpatriot

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

I'm not as familiar with NXT as I should be, if Bo Dallas loses the title tonight would that mean he could go to the main roster. Because If I remember rightly didn't big E Langston do that?


----------



## Mr. I

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*



Timpatriot said:


> I'm not as familiar with NXT as I should be, if Bo Dallas loses the title tonight would that mean he could go to the main roster. Because If I remember rightly didn't big E Langston do that?


Actually Big E won the NXT title a week _before_ he went to the main roster, and appeared as champion in NXT until summer 2013 while also being on RAW.


----------



## xOptix

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Here's an unofficial promo for Paige vs. Emma, which I'm completely pumped about.






http://youtu.be/5j0wDMupMWs

It shows a little footage of Paige in the indies over in Brittian, but also some of the better spots from past Paige/Emma matches.


----------



## DrHorrible

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

It's already Feb 27, 9:00pm in my country. When is NXT live starting?


----------



## xOptix

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*



DrHorrible said:


> It's already Feb 27, 9:00pm in my country. When is NXT live starting?


7:30PM Eastern is when the pre-show is set to start, and the event starts at 8:00.

Adding 8 hours to flip to the time in the Philippines should put it about 12:30AM if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## chargebeam

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

OH YES! I forgot it was today! Excited!


----------



## BlackaryDaggery

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

This is going to be the night that finally turns NXT into a massive deal, thank you WWE Network, I am so excited for this.


----------



## BarneyArmy

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Will there be streams for people without the network isit on tv anywhere?


----------



## CesaroSection

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

I'm watching solely for the Cesaro/Zayn match which is going to be match of the year. No question about it, these two are going to tear the fucking house down.

I watch NXT fairly regularly if after reading spoilers it sounds like a good show, but can anyone explain to me what Bo Dallas' character is? I just don't get it and don't get the hype around him.


----------



## CesaroSection

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*



BarneyArmy said:


> Will there be streams for people without the network isit on tv anywhere?


Buy the Network.


----------



## Allur

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*



CesaroSection said:


> Buy the Network.


It's not available globally and there are people who aren't that good with computer stuff to make the american version work.


----------



## BarneyArmy

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*



CesaroSection said:


> Buy the Network.


I dont have ps3 and i cant get it working on pc im in UK.


----------



## elhijodelbodallas

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*



CesaroSection said:


> Buy the Network.


He lives in the UK so he can't.

It's better if NXT stays low-key because otherwise it will begin sucking like the rest of TV.


----------



## xOptix

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*



CesaroSection said:


> I watch NXT fairly regularly if after reading spoilers it sounds like a good show, but can anyone explain to me what Bo Dallas' character is? I just don't get it and don't get the hype around him.


His current gimmick is that he thinks everybody likes him, when really they just want to punch him with a toaster. Myself included.

He's pretty good at his job.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Hoping for at least one debut tonight. Kalisto, Solomon Crowe and/or Shaun Ricker(s) would make my night.


----------



## hazuki

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Ugh I can't buy the network, i have no job or money at the moment. Really want to watch this


----------



## Dell

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Looking forward to this, hopefully it works. 

Adrian Neville is from my city so I really want him to succeed.


----------



## Srdjan99

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g5xw4IuVx1k

The theme song for Arrival


----------



## xOptix

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Pretty good tune for arRIVAL. A bit generic, but whatever.

I hope Coheed & Cambria isn't replaced anytime soon for the weekly shows.


----------



## Lazyking

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

I think this will be tape delay by a hour with WWE telling people to get there by 6pm if they want to see the preshow.


----------



## SonoShion

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

For everyone who doesn't have the Network, wrestling-network.net will have a livestream.


----------



## Waffelz

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Cheers!

I'm praying we finally see one of Crowe or Kalisto. Crowe may interfere in the ladder match.


----------



## xOptix

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*



Sono Shion said:


> For everyone who doesn't have the Network, wrestling-network.net will have a livestream.


Glad you posted it. I wasn't sure if it was against any rule, so I've been throwing the URL around via PM to people said they wanted to watch it but couldn't.


----------



## ROHFan19

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

- Enzo Amore and Colin Cassady will appear on tonight's WWE NXT show.

ENZO AND BIG CASS TONIGHT! YES!


----------



## xOptix

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*



ROHFan19 said:


> - Enzo Amore and Colin Cassady will appear on tonight's WWE NXT show.
> 
> ENZO AND BIG CASS TONIGHT! YES!


YOU SIR, OR MADAME, HAVE JUST MADE MY DAY AND NIGHT!

Da proof!

http://www.wrestlezone.com/news/456439-latest-wwe-nxt-arrival-news


----------



## ROHFan19

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*



xOptix said:


> YOU SIR, OR MADAME, HAVE JUST MADE MY DAY AND NIGHT!


I'm just as hyped as you are! All we need now is a Breeze appearance and this is going to be the best show of all time.


----------



## PRODIGY

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

I'm more hyped for this than I've been for any WWE PPV in a year.


----------



## hazuki

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Paige :mark:


----------



## PUNKY

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*



xOptix said:


> Glad you posted it. I wasn't sure if it was against any rule, so I've been throwing the URL around via PM to people said they wanted to watch it but couldn't.


just tried to get on it quickly and it's saying anyone that has adblock needs to disable it to watch, just a heads up.


----------



## the fox

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*



> Zack ‏@Morselmouth ·7 mins
> @TripleH if you could face anyone from the NXT roster, who would it be? #NXTArRIVAL





> Triple H ‏@TripleH ·6 mins
> [email protected] good question. I would have to say Neville and Zayn. Both awesome. Future of #WWE. #NXTArRIVAL


good to know that triple H is high on Zayn


----------



## PUNKY

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*



the fox said:


> good to know that triple H is high on Zayn


and neville. :mark:


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*



the fox said:


> good to know that triple H is high on Zayn


What is he supposed to say, this guy sucks? Hell of a way to plug his show.

Triple H once said that Wade Barrett would be a huge star for WWE, don't take anything he says too seriously unless you see evidence.


----------



## x78

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*










Braun Stowman and Slate Randall backstage.


----------



## BarneyArmy

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Does this start 12am-2am uk time?


----------



## xOptix

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

11:30PM for the pre-show, 12AM-2AM for the actual show.

Great about Braun Stowman. 4th Wyatt, what? If for no other reason than size and looks.


----------



## Brye

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

I'm pretty pumped about this. Would love it if the Network worked on my 360 but my Roku seems to stream the live stuff well (it cuts out everyone 4 mins in the PPV section).


----------



## PUNKY

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*



xOptix said:


> 11:30PM for the pre-show, 12AM-2AM for the actual show.
> 
> Great about Braun Stowman. 4th Wyatt, what? If for no other reason than size and looks.


doesn't it start at 8pm in the states like raw ? that's 1am-3am over here if it's 2 hours.

EDIT sorry i quoted the wrong person then.


----------



## xOptix

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Oh poo, you're right. It's +4 hours from my location (Atlantic time), +5 from Florida where it's being held.


----------



## Dell

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*



xOptix said:


> 11:30PM for the pre-show, 12AM-2AM for the actual show.



Is it for sure 11:30PM in the UK for the pre show? 

All the times on the network being american are confusing the shit outta me.


----------



## PUNKY

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*



CM Dell said:


> Is it for sure 11:30PM in the UK for the pre show?
> 
> All the times on the network being american are confusing the shit outta me.


no it's 12.30 am for the preshow with us, 1am the show starts. 

@xoptix you had me going for a sec, thought i was gonna be able to go to bed an hour earlier lol.


----------



## dxbender

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Show is 2hrs but it's only 1 hour here!


----------



## xOptix

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*



I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> no it's 12.30 am for the preshow with us, 1am the show starts.
> 
> @xoptix you had me going for a sec, thought i was gonna be able to go to bed an hour earlier lol.


Hehe...sorry.

I used to know the timezones off my heart, but that was many, many years ago. Now I have to hit a site to the conversion.


----------



## RatedR10

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*



dxbender said:


> Show is 2hrs but it's only 1 hour here!


You from Canada?

Maybe they just didn't update their schedule. I hope that's the case. The World Poker shit on SN360 can fuck off.

Hopefully the full show is played in Canada, otherwise I'll just search for it online or download it later tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## Dell

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*



I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> no it's 12.30 am for the preshow with us, 1am the show starts.
> 
> @xoptix you had me going for a sec, thought i was gonna be able to go to bed an hour earlier lol.


Yeah cheers man, 12.30

The network is mental, it says ET even though it's showing GMT time, so I was in some kinda time paradox.


----------



## Mr. I

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*



the fox said:


> good to know that triple H is high on Zayn


Of course he is. Zayn has been pushed as a big deal ever since his debut in NXT, and that was only a couple of months after being signed.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

I am watching it. This will be my first NXT show.


----------



## Bearodactyl

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

I desperately want to watch live, but have no access to the Network in my part of the world, hoping when things start out someone will show up with a link or something. Even the pre-show.. Nash, Heyman, Hart, if they start talking about Zayn and Paige.. :mark: :mark:

Why don't they want to take my money??!


----------



## CookiePuss

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*



Bearodactyl said:


> I desperately want to watch live, but have no access to the Network in my part of the world, hoping when things start out someone will show up with a link or something. Even the pre-show.. Nash, Heyman, Hart, if they start talking about Zayn and Paige.. :mark: :mark:
> 
> Why don't they want to take my money??!



Install Hola Unblocker for Chrome or Firefox
Set the location to the US (look up the instructions on this if you don't know how to)
Go sign up for the network (trial or buy)
Use fake US address
Make sure you use paypal
You will be watching the network if you do all these steps correctly


----------



## DudeLove669

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Anyone know if the free trial will show the PPV live or if I have to pay?

The free trial is basically the complete package right?


----------



## PUNKY

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*



DudeLove669 said:


> Anyone know if the free trial will show the PPV live or if I have to pay?


you should get it for free if you have the trial, from what i can gather you get everything until monday.


----------



## RatedR10

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Found a stream, since I don't want to do all that stuff I need to do to get the WWE Network now atm.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Guess I'll need to find a stream too, because that livestream in WWE Network isn't working AT ALL. :side:


----------



## xOptix

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

For anybody looking to stream it, wrestling-network.net might have one...they might not.

You'll just have to check.

:lebron8


----------



## The Enforcer

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

I won't be watching live but I'm anxious to see how it plays out. If this goes well we could be seeing a handful of these guys up on RAW right after Mania. Really hoping for Solomon Crowe's debut as well.


----------



## Waffelz

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

1 hour 20mins, right?


----------



## xOptix

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

:cuss::cuss::cuss:I HAVE A HOCKEY GAME IN AN HOUR AND A HALF, RIGHT WHEN THE KICK OFF SHOW STARTS!!!:cuss::cuss::cuss:

*sigh*

Looks like I won't be marking out with any of you fine folks while the event is live, so this is the last I'll be on the forums until I can pick it up as a torrent and have a look.

Enjoy everybody! This is going to be big!

Aint' nothin' SAWFT about tonight!


----------



## PUNKY

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*



xOptix said:


> :cuss::cuss::cuss:I HAVE A HOCKEY GAME IN AN HOUR AND A HALF, RIGHT WHEN THE KICK OFF SHOW STARTS!!!:cuss::cuss::cuss:
> 
> *sigh*
> 
> Looks like I won't be marking out with any of you fine folks while the event is live, so this is the last I'll be on the forums until I can pick it up as a torrent and have a look.
> 
> Enjoy everybody! This is going to be big!
> 
> Aint' nothin' SAWFT about tonight!


ah that sucks, youv'e been hyping me up for it all day. have fun at hockey i guess.


----------



## SonoShion

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Excited as HELL.


----------



## PUNKY

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*



Sono Shion said:


> Excited as HELL.


yo sono you didn't answer my question earlier, who you rooting for out of paige and emma.... :side:


----------



## SonoShion

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Paige, FOR LIFE.


----------



## xOptix

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*



I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> ah that sucks, youv'e been hyping me up for it all day. have fun at hockey i guess.


GET HYPED, STAY HYPED!










One last post before I grab my gear. 

It's a good sign though when 88 people are viewing this section of the forums. Earlier today there were 6.


----------



## Dell

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Can't wait for this, hope the live stream holds up.


----------



## PUNKY

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*



Sono Shion said:


> Paige, FOR LIFE.


----------



## Redzero

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Link for streaming?


----------



## BarneyArmy

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

So it starts in 1 hour from now?


----------



## PUNKY

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*



BarneyArmy said:


> So it starts in 1 hour from now?


yep, preshow in half an hour i think unless it's an hour preshow, not sure.


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*



I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> yep, preshow in half an hour i think unless it's an hour preshow, not sure.


Yeah Pre-Show is at 7:30, Arrival starts at 8

Well at least in my time zone. (Y)


----------



## Conor?

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Really sorry if I'm not allowed ask this but, is the "wrestling network" stream any good? Very sorry again for asking.


----------



## BarneyArmy

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

:mark: I hope the unannounced matches will be good.


----------



## lielie

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Im super pumped for this show. I hope tons of new NXT viewers watch.


----------



## BarneyArmy

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*



SheamusRKO said:


> Really sorry if I'm not allowed ask this but, is the "wrestling network" stream any good? Very sorry again for asking.


I hope so and lets hope it can handle all the people using it i think thats the only site streaming.


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Will be interesting to see if this Arrival Network show has any effect on the TNA ratings tonight.


----------



## Conor?

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*



BarneyArmy said:


> I hope so and lets hope it can handle all the people using it i think thats the only site streaming.


Thanks for answering. Might have to give it a go.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

got my weed and my beer ready, this will be my first nxt show, free streams ftw.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

7 minutes! cant wait to see paige, i have high expectations!


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Best part about the Network is old video vault clips that pop up once in a while instead of regular adverts. Razor Ramon FTW


----------



## cmcabana

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

I can not wait to for this to start. I wonder how much this will affect TNA ratings for tonight. I will admit I am going to dvr TNA for tonight and watch this live.


----------



## captaincharisma24

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Time for a bit of Renee!


----------



## chargebeam

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Is Sami Zayn scheduled to fight tonight? Or is he still injured?


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Looking forward to this. Should be a fun show.


----------



## Dell

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Here we go


----------



## NeyNey

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Had no fucking idea that it was today!! That adrenalin right now... :banderas


----------



## birthday_massacre

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*



chargebeam said:


> Is Sami Zayn scheduled to fight tonight? Or is he still injured?


I think he is facing Cesaro


----------



## BarneyArmy

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

The stream is perfect!


----------



## chargebeam

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Wow! Looks so fun!


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Hart, Nash & Heyman

:mark:


----------



## wrastlinggg

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

lets hope Nash stays sitting down and doesnt injure himself


----------



## Kabraxal

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

This is really nice quality so far for a first week stream.


----------



## Brye

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

I'm pretty excited for this. Hope the Network doesn't get overloaded.


----------



## AlecPure

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

anyone else's sound a little choppy for the pre show?


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Heyman dat GOAT (Y)


----------



## Brye

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Oh god, LAG.


----------



## wrastlinggg

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

my stream is okay it seems to be cutting in and out of hd and they repeat the same thing every now and then


----------



## LethalWeapon000

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Paul Heyman and HD closeups do not go together.


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*



Brye said:


> Oh god, LAG.


Is this Network lag or stream lag? I don't know if we're getting the same thing as ya'll.


----------



## Dell

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Renee looking as fine as ever


----------



## Fargerov

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

If your stream is lagging, try Server 2. Haven't got any lag at all (Y)


----------



## Brye

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Is this Network lag or stream lag? I don't know if we're getting the same thing as ya'll.


It was Network lag. It went to a loading screen like 3 or 4 times for me but it stopped after. (Y)

Edit: Now it's lagging again. :side:


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

IT'S FAKE, BITCHES! YEAHHHHH!


----------



## LethalWeapon000

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

The 1190 Moonbomb? You are correct Nash, you did innovate that.


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Nash completely shitting on high flyers. :lmao


----------



## wrastlinggg

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Nash looks like he would literally rather be anywhere else than there


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Server 2's been fine so far. Thanks Farg.

EDIT ~ And now it's a bit dodgy but still fine for the most part. Better than 1.

WYATT FAMILY


----------



## birthday_massacre

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*



Kaze Ni Nare said:


> Nash completely shitting on high flyers. :lmao


Well Nash was a HIGH flying in one way but not like the way Rey Mystero was


----------



## Leon Knuckles

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Yeah Server 2 is the best one it seems.

NeXT Paul Heyman guy? Neville? Or Paige could be a Paul Heyman girl.


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

SHIELD :mark:


----------



## BarneyArmy

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Yeah its now lagging for me damm.


----------



## birthday_massacre

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Server 2's been fine so far. Thanks Farg.
> 
> EDIT ~ And now it's a bit dodgy but still fine for the most part. Better than 1.
> 
> WYATT FAMILY


that is because everyone changed to stream 2 ha haha


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Rollins has the only brain in the group...~___~

Dumb promo


----------



## LethalWeapon000

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Did Nash just say Xbox?


----------



## RatedR10

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

The Shield! :mark:


----------



## Kabraxal

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Rollins just keeps getting better... damn. I think he and Ambrose would make a good feud years down the line. Hell, maybe a rivalry!


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

The future 10 time WWE Champion doesn't know what a lamb is. fpalm This company. :cornette


----------



## Klorel

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Stream doing good for me, has been for the past 3 hours. PC


----------



## Kabraxal

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Lag free on PS4 still. ANd really good quality.


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

XBox, Scott Hall and myself :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## cpuguy18

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

This PPV is gonna be good


----------



## PUNKY

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

great i just missed the whole fucking shield bit, cos the sound was fucking up.
EDIT and now it's lagging.


----------



## El Capitano

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

very good for me. Kevin Nash is hillarious


----------



## Brye

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

I enjoy this atmosphere. Feels like I'm watching NBA on TNT.


----------



## AlecPure

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

I don't like the fact that page has stolen Masato Yoshino's finisher


----------



## DudeLove669

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

That Rollins promo was great.


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

I can't help it, that Nash fuck up is my new user title. I pity anybody who missed that verbal gem. That's even better than "basketballs don't hold grudges".


----------



## Leon Knuckles

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

which server is good? 1 sucks, 2 was good now sucks, 3 and 4 suck ass.


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Awesome promo for Paige vs. Emma. It could be the best female wrestling match of the year!


----------



## Klorel

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> I can't help it, that Nash fuck up is my new user title. I pity anybody who missed that verbal gem. That's even better than "basketballs don't hold grudges".


Missed it, I'm going to have to go back to that later and listen to that.


----------



## barnesk9

This show is about to rock


----------



## Dell

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

I'm so excited and the network stream is perfect. (Y)


----------



## Stanford

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*



Leon Knuckles said:


> which server is good? 1 sucks, 2 was good now sucks, 3 and 4 suck ass.


Yeah, all these feeds suck, haha.

I WANT TO PAY FOR THIS, WWE. Why won't you let me?


----------



## El Capitano

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

God that convo between Emma and Natalya was awkward


----------



## DoubtGin

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

mine's working perfectly


----------



## jcmmnx

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Bret putting over his family. lol


----------



## lielie

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

browsing the VOD and the stream itself i had the network on since last night. Its been working flawlessly. I think the earlier your on it the better chance to have high quality.


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Fucking Tensai :lmao


----------



## LethalWeapon000

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Remember when Tensai beat Cena? How the might have fallen.


----------



## Waffelz

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Wait, its already started? fuck.


----------



## Pappa Bacon

*NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*



Waffelz said:


> Wait, its already started? fuck.



Pre show


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## BarneyArmy

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*



Waffelz said:


> Wait, its already started? fuck.


Just the pre-show.


----------



## JusticeWaffle

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*



LethalWeapon000 said:


> Remember when Tensai beat Cena? How the might have fallen.


Didn't he also beat Punk around the same time?

And the 'Yaaa' chants for The Ascension. :lol:lol:lol


----------



## Brye

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Tag titles on the line!


----------



## RatedR10

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Rollins' mic skills have come so far since The Shield first came into the WWE.


----------



## Ron Swanson

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

stream quality is perfect but it keeps freezing on me...Im on a laptop.


----------



## Klorel

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Tag titles on the line. Awesome, can't wait.


----------



## AlecPure

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

idk why I feel the Young Bucks would be a perfect fit for NXT


----------



## DoubtGin

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

The Ascension vs ??? for the titles


----------



## Brye

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Of course Nash brings up size first.


----------



## Kabraxal

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

This preshow has been amazing.. build and flow and interviews and making it seem like a truly big event. Why can't they do this with the main shows?!


----------



## Leon Knuckles

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*



DoubtGin said:


> The Ascension vs ??? for the titles


Krispen Wah?


----------



## Waffelz

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Sound. Just turned on to when Nash was mentioning size :lol:

Who are the challengers, you think?


----------



## JusticeWaffle

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

I hope they ask Nash what he thinks of Neville.
He'd seriously struggle to put over that vanilla midget.


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*



Brye said:


> Of course Nash brings up size first.


:lol

These pre-shows are great as far as guys cutting up.

Nash talking about going out with the clique. This is great.


----------



## DoubtGin

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Is there a possibility they signed a new team? I guess we'd have spoilers by now if that'd be the case.

It's probably R-Truth / Woods.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

free stream please check yourself before you wreck yourself.


----------



## Klorel

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Time for some Bo Dallas


----------



## LethalWeapon000

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Bo Dallas is a great heel, just want to bash his face in.


----------



## DoubtGin

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Heyman the GOAT


----------



## birthday_massacre

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

How sad is it that this NXT pre show is better than the PPV pre shows


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Bo is the man!


----------



## Stall_19

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Bo beats out Miz in having the most punchable face. I just want bad things to happen to him.


----------



## Ron Swanson

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

PLEASE ASK NASH IF HE LIKES NEVILLE


"uhhhh yeah he reminds me of xbox a lot"


----------



## DoubtGin

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Bo Dallas :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao 

Great heel


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

BO-tista!


----------



## Klorel

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Oh Bo, congrats on being the guy everyone wants to punch in the face.


----------



## NeyNey

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Bo's thumb pose in the end was fantastic. :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## El Capitano

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Please dont ever mention Bo Dallas in the same sentence as HBK


----------



## DudeLove669

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

BO DALLAS THE NEW PAUL HEYMAN GUY


----------



## Eddie Ray

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

can someone PM me with a better stream please


----------



## DoubtGin

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

JBL DA GAWD


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Aww yeah, Cesaro to start with Generico.


----------



## BarneyArmy

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

http://wrestling-network.net/live-stream/wwe-nxt-arrival-live_wn4736


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

This pre-show presentation has been great, people who've never seen NXT must be impressed.....and THEN, you see the champion, and it's like the air has been sucked out of the room.


----------



## DoubtGin

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Cesaro vs Zayn is the first match.

Damn they prepared very well vor this PPV. Promos for every match. Love it so far.


----------



## Redzero

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

god i hate this motherfucker Bo


----------



## Dell

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Pre show was very impressive, better than PPV pre shows.


----------



## captaincharisma24

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Awesome pre-show. Renee superb as usual. Buzzing for this.


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

There could not be a better way to open a wrestling show than with this match. :mark:


----------



## Leon Knuckles

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

is hunter telling nash what to say? lol


----------



## Klorel

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Damn good Pre-show.


----------



## Kabraxal

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Bring it!


----------



## DoubtGin

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

:HHH2


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

I love how Bret and Nash give opinions and Heyman gives FACTS so he can't be wrong. "Whoever climbs the ladder and pulls down the title will be the winner" :lmao


----------



## El Capitano

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Awesome pre-show puts the main shows to shame. And what a great match to start with :mark:


----------



## goldigga

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

So excited and I don't feel bad for streaming because I have no choice down here in Oz.


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

HHH ... :lol


----------



## El Capitano

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Hunter..... :lmao: They should start off every ppv like this


----------



## Dell

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Of course it starts with HHH!


----------



## BarneyArmy

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Are the free streams behind it still saying 4 mins till it starts.


----------



## DoubtGin

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

I wish they'd care this much for their main show PPVs.


----------



## Jerichoholic274

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

liking Zayn's new tights.


----------



## LethalWeapon000

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Plz no CJ Parker.


----------



## barnesk9

Oh no they changed the theme


----------



## JusticeWaffle

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

:mark::mark::mark:Regal is here:mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Leon Knuckles

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

my free stream says 7 min till start lol dat delay


----------



## El Capitano

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Funky tights Sami


----------



## Born of Osiris

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

LETS DO THIS


----------



## CesaroSection

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Oh fuck Cesaro v Zayn is kicking this show off! It's working perfectly for me through the WWE Network btw


----------



## barnesk9

DoubtGin said:


> I wish they'd care this much for their main show PPVs.


This x1000


----------



## Fargerov

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

So weird to have a show with multiple storylines and well-built feuds.


----------



## DoubtGin

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

best theme eveeeeeeeeer


----------



## RatedR10

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Ugh, too much delay + lag on my stream.


----------



## BarneyArmy

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*



Leon Knuckles said:


> my free stream says 7 min till start lol dat delay


Yeah mine has a delay i changed to server 2 and its a bit better i still not seen Triple H yet.


----------



## Born of Osiris

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Cesaro is GOAT behind Bryan.


----------



## zonetrooper5

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

That intro to the PPV is so much better than Impact/Raw/Smackdown, why can't they put that much effort into the main shows production/presentation.


----------



## DoubtGin

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

my stream's about 10-20 seconds behind I think but that's fine

Regal :mark:


----------



## birthday_massacre

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

why cant we get this Cesaro in WWE (raw), he is pretty bad ass in NXT


----------



## Leather Rebel

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Crowd is really hot. This'll be so amazing!


----------



## Kabraxal

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*



Fargerov said:


> So weird to have a show with multiple storylines and well-built feuds.


ANd so wonderful... if it stays like this, NXT is my main program now that I have a more reliable way of watching it form the comfort of my couch!


----------



## goldigga

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

http://wrestlestube.com/wwenetworkfree/wwe-network-free-live-stream-coming-soon/ 

this stream is far better


----------



## BarneyArmy

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Found a stream with no delay here.

http://wrestlestube.com/wwenetworkfree/wwe-network-free-live-stream-coming-soon/


----------



## gaco

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Wasn't announced that would be possible to start from beginning if you had arrived later? I didn't find this option (computer).


----------



## Bearodactyl

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Horrible stream, but daaaamn that Cesaro-Zayn promo was EXCELLENT!!


----------



## Waffelz

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

http://www.whsports.tv/


----------



## LethalWeapon000

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Cesaro is going for 90 rotations, gonna Cesaro spin him for the whole show.


----------



## Redzero

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

lol dat ego Hunter


----------



## DoubtGin

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Great start.


----------



## Born of Osiris

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

God damnit. ZAYN IS SO GOOD.


----------



## PUNKY

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*



goldigga said:


> http://wrestlestube.com/wwenetworkfree/wwe-network-free-live-stream-coming-soon/
> 
> this stream is far better


i love you !!!! thanks.


----------



## BarackYoMama

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

This match is pretty awesome already.


----------



## DoubtGin

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Cesaro is such a beast.


----------



## Born of Osiris

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

If only we had this commentary team on Raw


----------



## Leather Rebel

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Never get tired of that Uppercut.


----------



## jcmmnx

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Cesaro working like an ace.


----------



## DoubtGin

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Holy shit that uppercut.


----------



## Sarcasm1

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

dat uppercut


----------



## Kabraxal

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Wait wait wait.. are they actually talking about the moves? The reasons why someone would do a move? The pyschology of the whole thing?! Who said commentators are supposed to actually talk about the match! Someone better get out there and fix this!!!!


----------



## BarneyArmy

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

:mark: That uppercut.


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Random comment but gotta love mah boy Zayn sporting the Finnish Flag on his trunks!


----------



## DoubtGin

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

:HHH2 trending


----------



## JamesK

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Put Regal on the RAW commentary already....

And found a proper storyline to introduce Sami Zayn on the main roster...


----------



## Leather Rebel

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Regal is so good putting over people on commentary.


----------



## goldigga

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

I can invest so much more into a match with this style of commentary, you know the style without 10 wwe app references, JBL shouting at Miggel and Lawler making awful jokes.


----------



## Novak Djokovic

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Been wondering, but why is "Arrival" stylized a "arRIVAL"?


----------



## El Capitano

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

I'm hoping they call Zayn up after Wrestlemania


----------



## Ron Swanson

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*



Novak Djokovic said:


> Been wondering, but why is "Arrival" stylized a "arRIVAL"?


emphasize the word rival


----------



## Bearodactyl

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

WOAH


----------



## Jerichoholic274

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

this match is insane


----------



## El Capitano

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Boss!!!


----------



## Born of Osiris

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Zayn is going to be so over when he gets brought up.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

amazing catch!


----------



## CesaroSection

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Dat Cesaro strength, jesus christ.


----------



## Dell

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

That was awesome


----------



## southerncross412

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*



Novak Djokovic said:


> Been wondering, but why is "Arrival" stylized a "arRIVAL"?


Maybe because everyone of the main matches is a rivalry #justsayin


----------



## barnesk9

Kabraxal said:


> Wait wait wait.. are they actually talking about the moves? The reasons why someone would do a move? The pyschology of the whole thing?! Who said commentators are supposed to actually talk about the match! Someone better get out there and fix this!!!!


Tomorrow there's gonna be a PWI report saying that the NXT team got yelled at for doing such a great job


----------



## Leon Knuckles

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

NXT CHANTS

reminds me of ECDUBYA


----------



## Nolo King

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

I was supposed to do an essay but stumbled on NXT. Love this show so much. Great opening match, commentary that focuses on the bout and a better looking set. Too bad regular WWE can not be like this show.


----------



## Superhippy

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Everyone needs to start a "We Want Regal" chant during Raw and Smackdown. This commentary team changes the entire dynamic of the match.


----------



## Leather Rebel

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Amazing move from Sami! I really can't understand how so much less people follow NXT than Raw.


----------



## Robbyfude

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

God damn NXT puts on better matches than Raw


----------



## Born of Osiris

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Jesus Christ this is awesome.


----------



## barnesk9

Blue thunder bomb called!!! Mark mark mark


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Koji Clutch to Stretch Muffler - :mark


----------



## Born of Osiris

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

This man Cesaro is a monster.


----------



## BarneyArmy

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Sami fighting the swing and then going limp - BRILLIANT!


----------



## hazuki

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

I swear if Cesaro is not a future main eventer.


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

I'm gonna need to watch this match afterwards without the Network buffering all the time.

Why can't we have SERIOUS commentary on Raw?

HE'S GONNA TEAR EVERY LIGAMENT IN HIS KNEE >>>>>>>>>>>>>> Download the WWE app :cole3


----------



## Novak Djokovic

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*



southerncross412 said:


> Maybe because everyone of the main matches is a rivalry #justsayin


 Fair enough, I don't watch NXT regularly enough to keep up with that really, I knew Cesaro and Sami Zayn had a rivalry, but not so much the others.


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

OMG this match


----------



## Leon Knuckles

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

THIS IS AWESOME CHANTS


----------



## The Lady Killer

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

DOUBLE STOMP TO THE FUCKING HEAD


----------



## DoubtGin

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

I can see Zayn winning only via rollup.


----------



## El Capitano

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

They're given they're 2 out of 3 falls match a run for its money. This is awesome


----------



## BarackYoMama

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

The fact that NXT has so many great matches gives me good hope for the future.


----------



## birthday_massacre

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Is it just me or do they also open up the move sets Cesaro is allowed to do on NXT as opposed to Raw


----------



## Jerichoholic274

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

What a match.


----------



## Born of Osiris

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Seriously this commentary makes Raws look like a fucking Joke.


----------



## The Lady Killer

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

WHAT THE FUCK IS GOING ON :mark:


----------



## Kabraxal

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

THis is just... amazing. What an opener.


----------



## Arcade

THIS MATCH!


----------



## Dell

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Wow this match is sick.

Great commentary too.


----------



## JamesK

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

This is awesome from every aspect...From the wrestling and storytelling that this people project to the damn perfect commentary that makes that match more awesome that it is already! :mark: :mark:


----------



## El Capitano

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*



birthday_massacre said:


> Is it just me or do they also open up the move sets Cesaro is allowed to do on NXT as opposed to Raw


Yup they get a lot more leeway, if you haven't seen it yet go watch Cesaro Regal match it would have never been allowed on Raw


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

This match will be better than the WM main event!


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Actually calling the moves ... genius! :lol


----------



## Leon Knuckles

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Regal is GOAT on commentary.


----------



## barnesk9

I marked the fuck out for that possible ricola bomb


----------



## Born of Osiris

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Zayn is an amazing seller.


----------



## BarneyArmy

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

What a match marking the fuck out here!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Novak Djokovic

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

This is a fantastic match. These two just have great chemistry. Probably helps they've faced each other before WWE too but still.


----------



## ODRiley

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

They should give these guys a spot at MANIA. Would probably steal the whole show.


----------



## birthday_massacre

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*



El Capitano said:


> Yup they get a lot more leeway, if you haven't seen it yet go watch Cesaro Regal match it would have never been allowed on Raw


Ill check it out thanks


----------



## Redzero

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

HOLY SHIT THIS MATCH


----------



## down_nola

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

My heart can't take much more.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Did I just see the Canadian Destroyer?!?!? :mark:


----------



## barnesk9

Holy shit


----------



## Born of Osiris

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

MY HEART CANT TAKE IT


----------



## El Capitano

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

This match is simply incredible what a way to start a show


----------



## DoubtGin

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

HOLY SHIT THIS IS TOO MUCH


----------



## The Lady Killer

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Dude is this really happening? There have been like 20 credible near falls.


----------



## JamesK

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

It's not called suplex..It is called a throw... :lmao :lmao


----------



## BarackYoMama

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

I think we might already have the MOTN.


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

AH FFS, really? Lame.


----------



## BarneyArmy

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

:mark:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## barnesk9

This match looks like something straight out of ROH


----------



## dafo93

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

What a match! The commentary is great too, replace Jerry Lawler with Regal soon as! Awesome.


----------



## The Lady Killer

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

KICKOUT OF SWISS DEATH AT 1


----------



## El Capitano

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Ah shit I'm actually gutted Zayn didnt win that :mark:


----------



## Born of Osiris

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Oh my god. MOTY


----------



## DoubtGin

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Zayn hulking up :lmao


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

That might just be the Match of the Year in the WWE. Holy shit


----------



## Jerichoholic274

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Holy shit what a great match. Cesaro is intense as fuck. They're gonna have to do something incredible tonight to beat that.


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Perfect match. Almost literally.


----------



## Finlay12

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

wow am I the only one having it freeze and not work constantly?


----------



## richyque

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

That match was a 4.5/5 for moi!


----------



## jcmmnx

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

That roaring uppercut was boss as hell. Great match


----------



## goldigga

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

:clap :clap :clap :clap

I would have paid 10 bucks just for that match. 
Brilliant.


----------



## BarneyArmy

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Cesaro gets the win.


----------



## Kabraxal

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

That match... just.. no words


----------



## birthday_massacre

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

the commentary in this whole match has called more moves than the Raw announce team did in all of 2013

Put these guys on RAW and let them WWE wrestlers have the same leeway with moves the NXT guys do and the shows would be much more enjoyable.


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

That's ridiculously lame. Zayn is such an amazing sympathetic babyface, they should have let him win.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

****3/4 IMO


----------



## Leon Knuckles

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

I thought Zayn was gonna win but that wouldnt make sense Kayfabe wise.


----------



## DoubtGin

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Awesome, awesome, awesome match.

This was gold.


----------



## Dell

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

That match was worth the 9.99 alone.


----------



## Nolo King

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

I can not wait to see this match over and over and over and over on RAW and Smackdown.


----------



## El Capitano

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Zayn is going to be loved when he gets called up to the Main roster


----------



## Fargerov

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

First time i've seen Zayn. God damn he sells those uppercuts like a boss :mark:


----------



## CesaroSection

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

That was off the fucking charts. Wow.

WWE Network coverage has worked perfectly for me and not lagged once.

Regal is awesome on commentary.


----------



## richyque

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*



CM Dell said:


> That match was worth the 9.99 alone.


Indeed, the rest is just gravy. im going to keep the wwe net for at least 6 months!


----------



## barnesk9

That sequence to end the match made Casero look like a complete boss


----------



## BarneyArmy

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Fantastic moment there.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

HUG IT OUT !!!


----------



## Arcade

Wrestling was great. Storytelling was great. Even commentary was great. This match is a strong MOTY contender.


----------



## Born of Osiris

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

DAT RESPECT


----------



## goldigga

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Jesus who is cutting all these onions in my room


----------



## BarackYoMama

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Such respect right there.


----------



## LethalWeapon000

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> That's ridiculously lame. Zayn is such an amazing sympathetic babyface, they should have let him win.


It's a farm system, they'd be completely discrediting the main roster with one match. If LeBron James went down to the NBA D League and didn't score a point people would say the NBA was garbage, no?


----------



## barnesk9

The Casero face turn is coming. We all see it right?


----------



## JusticeWaffle

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

At least ****1/2, maybe more, not yet sure.
If they could do something like that on the big stage...


----------



## birthday_massacre

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

this match proves you can have awesome near falls without having it be kicking out of 8 finshers


----------



## Nolo King

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

I am sure they are going to get it on later tonight.


----------



## captaincharisma24

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

I can't wait to watch that again and again. At least ****1/2.


----------



## blink_41sum_182

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Awesome match - their best in WWE IMO. I love both guys and Generico is one of my favorite wrestlers ever but I didn't think their previous matches (while great)hit MOTYC status but this was amazing. 

****-**** 1/4


----------



## Bearodactyl

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Buzzkill McGee from the Moonchild commune...


----------



## Redzero

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

this fucker now...


----------



## jcmmnx

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Cesaro vs Zayn at Mania FTW.


----------



## Fissiks

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

this is why it should have been the main-event...the backstage is probably shitting themselves knowing they can't even come close to the match


----------



## x78

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Sending these clowns out after the Cesaro match :lol


----------



## barnesk9

They need one more match. It has to be a cage match to end the rivalry properly


----------



## LethalWeapon000

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Good luck following that CJ Parker, you piece of shit.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Mojo is a fucking bum.


----------



## CZWRUBE

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*



OML said:


> Well TNA does PPV's on spike tv every month lol but then again nothing should be modeled after TNA


Haha yes that they do. and I agree no nothing like that should be modeled after TNA .


----------



## Born of Osiris

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

What the fuck.


----------



## #Mark

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Zayn's gonna get over huge on the main roster.


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

God, CJ Parker vs Mojo Rawley. I don't even want to imagine.



LethalWeapon000 said:


> It's a farm system, they'd be completely discrediting the main roster with one match. If LeBron James went down to the NBA D League and didn't score a point people would say the NBA was garbage, no?


It's FAKE. Taking him to the limit discredits the main roster if you want to go that far. Cesaro was in the Chamber and Zayn hasn't even been on the roster yet. 

Regardless, I just wanted to see the babyface go over. I never get to root for the babyface.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

To think that they called up Rusev before Zayn. :fpalm I wanted Zayn to win, but Cesaro is getting pushed in WWE right now so I understand the result.


----------



## El Capitano

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

That will most likely be MOTY and fuck off CJ Parke.

What I will say about NXT is that they listen to the crowd and aren't afraid to turn guys


----------



## Osize10

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

turned on wwe network...saw this moonchild freak...turned off wwe network


----------



## Novak Djokovic

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

I think people are going to love Sami Zayn on the main roster. The combination of his selling, physically and his expressions and his own fantastic in-ring ability I think are going to make him a really believable sympathetic babyface to get behind.


----------



## rockdig1228

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

HO. LEE. CRAP.

That was incredible. And to put the cherry on top, the commentary was AMAZING. Todd Phillips has come a long way as a play-by-play guy, Regal was Regal as always, and even Byron Saxton had some good insight.

Can't say enough about the entire presentation of that entire match. Just wow.


----------



## RatedR10

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

I wish my stream didn't crap out so I could have seen that match. :lmao Sounds amazing based on the reaction in this thread, looking forward to the DL afterwards.


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

From that match to Mojo Rawley promo and Mojo vs CJ freakin Parker. 

I guess it's a palate cleanser.


----------



## DudeLove669

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

These both are fucking garbage. HAve fun following up Zayn/Cesaro.


----------



## Klorel

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Mojo and CJ...Good luck following that.


----------



## JusticeWaffle

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

And now CJ Parker, How to kill the mood in an instant.
With his opponent being the man who can proudly claim to have the worst finisher in WWE, on par with The Cobra.


----------



## Born of Osiris

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

WHAT THE FUCK :lmao :lmao


----------



## Jerichoholic274

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

And now I don't care. Neither of these guys have anything special about them.


----------



## JamesK

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

This is why WRESTLING is the most important thing.No matter how good are you at promos you can't tell a story like the one that we saw..


----------



## barnesk9

Well now the mood has been ruined... Who wants to see Mojo Rawly? or CJ Parker?


----------



## BarneyArmy

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Just want to see Emma/Paige and the ladder match now.


----------



## Nolo King

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

A promo or two would be nice for character development.


----------



## El Capitano

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

For anyone who hasnt watched NXT before go watch the Zayn Cesaro 2 out of 3 falls match those guys have such great chemistry


----------



## Ron Swanson

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Watching Mojos family is my only interest in this...


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Nbody could follow that opening, this throwaway match makes booking sense.


----------



## JamesK

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*



RatedR10 said:


> I wish my stream didn't crap out so I could have seen that match. :lmao Sounds amazing based on the reaction in this thread, looking forward to the DL afterwards.


I can DM you a good stream with no lag if you want


----------



## Fargerov

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

The crowd actually cheer for babyfaces in NXT!? :shocked:


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Cesaro is a certified genius in the ring. I have no words. It wouldn't surprise me if at the end of his career he'll be considered among the truly elite in ring talents, top 10 of all time. The past year alone, he's had 5 or so classics with all sorts of different opponents, and he hasn't even had a strong push yet. When he gets that push, my word :wilkins


----------



## AlecPure

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

these guys following that amazing match between Generico and Claudio. What a way to kill the hype and buzz for the rest of this show


----------



## Hawkke

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

I finally got to see both of the matches between those two and it was fantastic wrestling. The sad part is considering the current state of the main WWE shows I would be afraid if they brought up Zian they would just waste him totally.

And I have the sneaking suspicion that match should have been the main event.


----------



## DoubtGin

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Can anyone tell me what the gimmicks for both are? I guess CJ is a hippie? And he's the heel?


----------



## barnesk9

I'd rather watch Tyler breeze take selfies for 10 minutes than watch this match


----------



## jcmmnx

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*



barnesk9 said:


> This match looks like something straight out of ROH


Only with selling and psychology.


----------



## CesaroSection

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Not seen much of Mojo Rawley but read on a site not long ago that he is seen as a future main eventer and HHH loves him, this true? He looks like an absolute clown right now.


----------



## Born of Osiris

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

These guys look like Street Fighter characters :lol


----------



## richyque

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*



CZWRUBE said:


> Haha yes that they do. and I agree no nothing like that should be modeled after TNA .


The new generation of TNA is the best wrestling show on tv! don't believe me watch tonight and tell me if you weren't entertained.


----------



## x78

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Mojo's offense is so fucking weak fpalm


----------



## Jerichoholic274

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Goddamn that sucked


----------



## Leon Knuckles

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

thank god that match is over.


----------



## LethalWeapon000

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Now future endeavor Parker and let's move on.


----------



## JerichoWannabe

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*



DoubtGin said:


> Can anyone tell me what the gimmicks for both are? I guess CJ is a hippie? And he's the heel?


CJ is a hippie, he was a face at first but the crowd hated him and turned him heel. Now he is a hippie, peace preacher blaming the NXT crowd for polluting the world.


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*



DoubtGin said:


> Can anyone tell me what the gimmicks for both are? I guess CJ is a hippie? And he's the heel?


He's the heel because he tried to get over as a babyface and the crowd turned on him because...well, you saw.


----------



## jcmmnx

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Mojo is fucking terrible.


----------



## captaincharisma24

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Why's everyone upset about this following the opener? Quick breather for the crowd.


----------



## El Capitano

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

That's the gayest finisher


----------



## CesaroSection

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

What the fuck he is stealing lame moves from the divas, is this actually real? That's his finisher? Fucking hell what a load of shit.


----------



## BarneyArmy

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Glad that didnt take long.


----------



## New World Order.

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

CJ Parker and Mojo MOTY :mark: :mark:


----------



## Dell

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

We want divas.


----------



## chargebeam

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Can't wait to see Emma vs Paige.


----------



## wrastlinggg

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

what a shit finisher


----------



## Born of Osiris

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

I'm scared they'll limit Zayns moveset when he gets called up.


----------



## barnesk9

DoubtGin said:


> Can anyone tell me what the gimmicks for both are? I guess CJ is a hippie? And he's the heel?


Neither of them is a heel. Mojo Rawley's gimmick is that he stays hype because he's a former athlete


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

They are higher on Mojo than Zayn.


----------



## Nolo King

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

CJ Parker looks like a deformed baby.


----------



## richyque

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::markat ass on emma!


----------



## Leon Knuckles

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

YES PAIGE :mark:


----------



## chargebeam

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

World Wrestling Emmatainment!


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*



CesaroSection said:


> Not seen much of Mojo Rawley but read on a site not long ago that he is seen as a future main eventer and HHH loves him, this true? He looks like an absolute clown right now.


I've heard it but Triple H said the same thing about Wade Barrett, so don't believe anything without evidence. Personally, I look at the guy and can't see why they'd push him. He doesn't even have the look.


----------



## Born of Osiris

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*



IDONTSHIV said:


> They are higher on Mojo than Zayn.


This'll give me cancer if its true


----------



## barnesk9

I used to hate Emma but she's really grown on me


----------



## DoubtGin

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

They are so wasting Emma :/


----------



## Redzero

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Dat theme The Ascension


----------



## chargebeam

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Too Cool?!


----------



## AlecPure

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

first time seeing the ascension. They feel like a rip off of Age Of the Fall


----------



## Born of Osiris

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

THE ASCENSION


----------



## Leon Knuckles

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

LMAO TOO COOL.


----------



## BarneyArmy

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Too cool!!

:mark:


----------



## barnesk9

Maybe I missed it but when did they change the ascension theme? They're entrance was the best thing about them


----------



## Jerichoholic274

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

TOOCOOL!


----------



## EraOfAwesome

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

holy shit, im legit marking out right now.

2 COOL MUHFUKA.


----------



## DoubtGin

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Oh yea these guys squashed The Wolves.


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

:lmao


----------



## jcmmnx

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> That's ridiculously lame. Zayn is such an amazing sympathetic babyface, they should have let him win.


He gained Cesaro's respect in the end. I kind of like the ending Cesaro is just so great I don't mind him going over. Zayn has huge baby face potential on the main roster.


----------



## CesaroSection

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Too Cool, are you fucking kidding me?


----------



## x78

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Really, Too Cool? They couldn't find a team from the 30+ unused talents waiting to debut? fpalm


----------



## Fargerov

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Well I guess Kevin Nash was right, The Ascension gonna squash them.


----------



## El Capitano

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Really?.... They were ok for old school raw but come on


----------



## LethalWeapon000

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Well, I doubt anybody saw that coming...


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*



KuroNeko said:


> This'll give me cancer if its true


I call bullshit, someone asked HHH on twitter today who he would like to wrestle from NXT and he said Zayn.


----------



## Hawkke

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

These guys are still alive? :lol

He loooks so much like Papa King now it's just crazy!


----------



## Klorel

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Too cool, oh boy
It seems they changed The Ascension theme and Titantron :\


----------



## Born of Osiris

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

:lmao


----------



## The Lady Killer

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

TOO COOL :mark:


----------



## New World Order.

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Hey thats Jerry the King Lawlers kid!


----------



## barnesk9

I hope I get to see Enzo Amore before this night is over. His leg should be healed by now


----------



## Novak Djokovic

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

I've always found something creepy as shit about Brian Christopher.

Maybe I just consider creepy by association because he's King's son.


----------



## wrastlinggg

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

what a waste


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*



Redzero said:


> Dat theme The Ascension


You should've heard the first. 






Now it's grunge or watching fucking thing that was, I don't even remember. Didn't fit at all.

Tool cool = :cornette


----------



## ODRiley

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Please destroy Too Cool so that they will get off of my tv.


----------



## jcmmnx

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Oh fuck Zayn/Cesaro should've gone 45 minutes.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

No signs in NXT?


----------



## barnesk9

Tyrion Lannister said:


> You should've heard the first.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now it's grunge or watching fucking thing that was, I don't even remember. Didn't fit at all.
> 
> Tool cool = :cornette


That theme and entrance was perfect for them


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*



TakeMyGun said:


> I call bullshit, someone asked HHH on twitter today who he would like to wrestle from NXT and he said Zayn.


Yeah, because he'd have a better match with Zayn and get himself more over. A match with Rawley would tune people out. I'd rather wrestle Zayn than Bray Wyatt but that doesn't mean I'm higher on Zayn.

Just saying, not necessarily indicative of anything.


----------



## DoubtGin

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Wish they'd have debuted a completely new team.

Still nice though.


----------



## CesaroSection

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*



Leon Knuckles said:


> No signs in NXT?


I've seen a few in the crowd tonight.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Triple H Tweeted on Zayn/Cesaro

"THAT WAS AWESOME!!!!!!!"


----------



## The Lady Killer

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

I'm actually surprised Pyro likes a babyface


----------



## Born of Osiris

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

That Victor guy seems pretty good. And o'brian bulked up alot.


----------



## CesaroSection

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Well this has turned shit quickly.


----------



## Arcade

Out of all of The Ascension themes, I liked Konnor's singles theme the best.


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

I think the wwe has plants starting chants in the crowd. Smart idea of this is the case actually.


----------



## Fargerov

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Lol Conor O'Brian has changed a lot since he was Alberto Del Rio's rookie a few years ago :lol


----------



## Nolo King

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

You can fool me by making Hunico play Sin Cara, but don't you dare try and trick me into believing Christopher Daniels is Scotty 2 Hotty!


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*



The Lady Killer said:


> I'm actually surprised Pyro likes a babyface


I'm not saying he should be a main eventer or anything (though he'd deserve it more than most main eventers), but he's good. Likable, plays a great sympathetic, underdog babyface. Probably the best on the roster.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Acension's a pretty good unique team.


----------



## will94

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

I saw Konor wrestle in front of 80 people in my hometown about 7 years ago. Brodus Clay, Tyson Kidd, Zack Ryder, Curt Hawkins, Mike Knox, Luke Gallows, and Angelina Love were on that card too.


----------



## The Lady Killer

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> I'm not saying he should be a main eventer or anything, but he's good. Likable, plays a great sympathetic, underdog babyface. Probably the best on the roster.


I'd probably agree. Insanely talented.


----------



## Arcade

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> I think the wwe has plants starting chants in the crowd. Smart idea of this is the case actually.


I doubt it. Most of the crowd are college aged, since NXT is located in the Full Sail campus.


----------



## DoubtGin

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Oh god is Scotty bald? :lmao


----------



## BarneyArmy

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

:mark:


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*



The Lady Killer said:


> I'd probably agree. Insanely talented.


Yet they called up Rusev before him because bigger is always better. :HHH2 :vince$


----------



## Novak Djokovic

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

I feel like "Fall of Man" is an inappropriately good name for such a shit double team finisher.


----------



## cindel25

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Damn I missed half of it! Why is too cool back? I hope the WWE is paying them well.


----------



## Trifektah

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Ascension look like total jobbers and their finisher sucks.


----------



## Bearodactyl

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

That crowd going "yaaah yaaah yaaaah" during the threecount :lmao


----------



## Kabraxal

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Not a horrible tag match, enough to give a little life to the crowd and a rub of sorts.


----------



## Born of Osiris

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Fucking Connor looks like an evil version of Ryback.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

PAIGE!!!!!!!


----------



## Leon Knuckles

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

The Ascension is The Brood on roids.


----------



## x78

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

That generic Divas music for Paige backstage :lol


----------



## Máscara Dorada

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

The Ascension has the worst finisher ever. It's even worse than The Worm. :lol


----------



## Klorel

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*



KuroNeko said:


> Fucking Connor looks like an evil version of Ryback.


Connor vs Ryback WM 31


----------



## DoubtGin

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Match was quite entertaining for what it is.


----------



## Nolo King

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

The fall of meng.


----------



## zonetrooper5

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*



Bearodactyl said:


> That crowd going "yaaah yaaah yaaaah" during the threecount :lmao


If they ever get to the main roster I really hope the crowds starts doing this.


----------



## chargebeam

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

They have to deliver! It's time.


----------



## Dell

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Love this Paige promo


----------



## Leon Knuckles

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

I wanna do things to Paige.


----------



## richyque

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

What a squash match! Dat rac on emma!


----------



## El Capitano

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Time for some actual women's wrestling


----------



## barnesk9

This Divas match should be great


----------



## BarneyArmy

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Paige :mark:


----------



## Leather Rebel

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

You can only love Paige more and more. <3


----------



## Novak Djokovic

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Dat Steph :banderas


----------



## Trifektah

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

First time seeing Paige live.

My nuts may explode.


----------



## CesaroSection

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Paige is so fucking good, she needs to get called up to the main roster!


----------



## Redzero

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Dat ego Steph and HHH


----------



## The Lady Killer

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Yet they called up Rusev before him because bigger is always better. :HHH2 :vince$


Of course.

Would damage Paige. Is she British?!? :mark:


----------



## Leon Knuckles

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

YES Stephatitties.


----------



## Bearodactyl

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Great promo from Paige. Man this Arrival thing is GOLD!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

I love how they have promoted the hell out of this diva match.


----------



## Jerichoholic274

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Goddamn, dat Stephanie.


----------



## El Capitano

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

OH for fuck sake don't give her a mic


----------



## Dell

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Yeah she's british


----------



## ODRiley

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

oh why hadnt I started watching NXT sooner..... Paige.... im in love.


----------



## chargebeam

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

"You Still Got It" :lmao


----------



## richyque

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

What a glory hog steph is, let the gals have the floor!


----------



## Leather Rebel

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Steph's theme song is so bad like she is fine.


----------



## BarneyArmy

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Steph lookin sexy.


----------



## The Lady Killer

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Would also damage Steph. 

YOU STILL GOT IT


----------



## Born of Osiris

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Damn. WWE better not fuck with the NXT divas when they call them up. I could just see them jobbing to the Bella's in 2 min matches.


----------



## LethalWeapon000

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

The Next Generation of WWE Divas begins with this slow bitch?


----------



## x78

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Fuck, shut up Stephanie. This is so pointless.


----------



## Fargerov

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

It's so much more relaxed in NXT. (Y)


----------



## Leon Knuckles

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Paige and Steph at the same time? Throw in Emma too!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

They should change her theme to Shane's tune but with the lyrics HERE COMES THE PUPPIES!!!


----------



## Redzero

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

This theme suck balls.


----------



## Nolo King

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Starting to lose interest.


----------



## Klorel

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Bubbles time


----------



## AlecPure

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

i don't think paige and emma can hold up to Shimmer or any of the early TNA knockout's division matches


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Damn some of you fuckers are on a big delay.


----------



## El Capitano

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

These 2 have more talent than any diva on the main roster


----------



## Kabraxal

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

An awesome pre match promo.. build... for the women's division?! I can't be watching WWE... I mean, this isn't possible!!!! Especially a "PPV" style event. It still surprises me the NXT is the same company as the shows that relegate AJ to bi polar two minute match booking...


----------



## Leon Knuckles

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

The Emma dance is fun when youre drunk!


----------



## richyque

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Emma is not so over in NXT, lol.


----------



## chargebeam

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

New theme for Paige?? NOOOOOO


----------



## Waffelz

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

ffs, we want wrestling, man.


----------



## The Lady Killer

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

I think Emma stole my dance move. I call it the cat scratch.


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Man, I'm SO glad the Wyatt Family got called up before they got on this theme song change kick.


----------



## Born of Osiris

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Regal :lol


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

There is a hint of old past used intro music in all these new themes - Sami's is the old ECW for example, I can't place the others, but I can recognize them from the back of my mind.


----------



## GetemBuC

Wow Paige is so hot

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## barnesk9

Awesome new theme for Paige


----------



## Born of Osiris

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Wow. NXT divas get their own merch.


----------



## El Capitano

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Damn Paige is looking fine tonight


----------



## CesaroSection

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Australia v. England for the womens title, love this.


----------



## BarneyArmy

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Hope Paige wins this and gets a call up soon.


----------



## Fargerov

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Is Paige heel? Kinda hard to tell.


----------



## Novak Djokovic

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Man, I'm SO glad the Wyatt Family got called up before they got on this theme song change kick.


I'm just surprised they kept the same theme for him on the main roster. It's such a great theme, and I was sure they'd give him some generic theme Jim Johnston knocked out in 5 minutes.


----------



## GetemBuC

Paige's theme sounds like strip club music, and I love it

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Dell

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

fuck me paige looks gooood

:banderas


----------



## Born of Osiris

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Jesus Christ Paige is banging.


----------



## x78

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*



Fargerov said:


> Is Paige heel? Kinda hard to tell.


No, it's face vs face. Paige is just a badass.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Crowd is hot. Lots of chanting!

LETS GO PAIGE LETS GO EMMA


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*



Novak Djokovic said:


> I'm just surprised they kept the same theme for him on the main roster. It's such a great theme, and I was sure they'd give him some generic theme Jim Johnston knocked out in 5 minutes.


I remember hearing a story that somebody who used to be there fought for him to keep it and they let him keep it.


----------



## BookingBad

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

They both look really fine.


----------



## BarneyArmy

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

I really want Paige v AJ to happen.


----------



## GetemBuC

BarneyArmy said:


> I really want Paige v AJ to happen.


Would be awesome!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Robbyfude

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

The problem is that on Raw and Smackdown divas matches last 3 minutes, so NXT woman's matches will always be better since they have alot more time.


----------



## iverson19

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

They're calling wrestling moves, giving serious attention to a women's match, and making belts seem important.... What the fuck company is this??


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Dark lipstick on Paige - I'm smitten.


----------



## Nolo King

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

The turnbuckle, the perfect place to practice your back stroke!


----------



## Born of Osiris

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Emma's pretty good.


----------



## checkcola

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Married 17 times? huh?


----------



## Trifektah

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

This match already shits on any WWE Diva match from the past few years.


----------



## BarneyArmy

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

:lol 17 times.


----------



## jcmmnx

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Seeing these two put holds on each other is sexy as hell. Oh and they're good wrestlers too.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Paige looks like a sexy vampire. Me want.


----------



## GetemBuC

Paige & Shameus mixed tag. Team Whiteout . 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Ledg

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

I expect at least one title change tonight, mostly because is the first NXT's "PPV". Probably the NXT title will change hands.


----------



## checkcola

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Meanwhile... Eva's rooting interest

Eva Marie ‏@natalieevamarie · 2m 
@RealPaigeWWE all the wayyyy! Sorry no emmalution #NXTArRIVAL


----------



## DoubtGin

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Crowd is spectacular so far.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Women's wrestlers that are fine as fuck and can wrestle. Fucking fantastic.


----------



## The Lady Killer

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

I'm turned on.


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

What are they chanting? :argh:


----------



## AlecPure

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

i don't get all the hype behind this match. The promos were good, but the match itself is bland and lackluster. Really thought this would be a good match and not an overglorified divas match. Wish this was something similar to Kim vs. Kong. 

Anyway the show has really been downhill since Generico and Claudio opened the show and stole it. It was a big mistake to send them out first and hope that everyone would be able to hold a candle to what they did.


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Better than Batista chants :lmao


----------



## CesaroSection

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

LMFAO at those chants.


----------



## Stall_19

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

"Better than Batista" chant. And Emma is never allowed to use that powerbomb every again.


----------



## Creative name

What were they chanting after that power bomb?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## El Capitano

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Are they saying "Better than Batista"? :lmao


----------



## Laserblast

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

"Better than Batista" chants (Y)


----------



## chargebeam

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*



TakeMyGun said:


> Women's wrestlers that are fine as fuck and can wrestle. Fucking fantastic.


This is why I like female wrestling!


----------



## barnesk9

Better than Batista chants lmao


----------



## Novak Djokovic

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Did Paige just stop using that cradle DDT? That Paige-turner move sucks.


----------



## Creative name

Lol better then Batista. I thought for a second they were chanting better then pizza lol


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## cmiller4642

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Paige should be in the main event at WM 30 with Randy Orton.


----------



## chargebeam

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

WHAT!!!! This is awesome!


----------



## barnesk9

Oh man she kicked out!!!!


----------



## x78

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Paige's new finisher, holy shit :mark: :mark:


----------



## Kabraxal

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

God damn that was amazing... that's what we could have with women WRESTLERS getting time!


----------



## Born of Osiris

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Decent match but would like more physical moves. 

Still, dat powerbomb.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

OMFG THAT FUCKIN FINISHER WHAT WAS THAAAATTT :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## jcmmnx

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Good match shits on any divas match in ages.


----------



## BookingBad

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Can't believe I'm saying this but awesome Divas match lol


----------



## DoubtGin

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

One of the best Divas matches I've seen (haven't seen any from Japan).


----------



## bmtrocks

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Holy crap @ that submission. Great pay-per-view so far.


----------



## El Capitano

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Man what an awesome submission!! Seriously actually let the divas wrestler, this shows what they can do


----------



## manchesterdud

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*



Creative name said:


> Lol better then Batista. I thought for a second they were chanting better then pizza lol
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


me aswell :lol:lol


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Not a fan of repeated embraces.


----------



## GetemBuC

Honestly I'm not that impressed by paige based off this performance only ( only watching the nxt shows on the network) Emma looks like a much more polished wrestler

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## LethalWeapon000

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Scorpion Crushlock? You just made that up Regal.


----------



## Fargerov

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

lol every feud is gonna end with a hug


----------



## JusticeWaffle

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Never heard of the Scorpion Cross Lock, but it's awesome :mark::mark::mark:
Of course Regal knew what it was though.


----------



## Born of Osiris

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Take my previous post back. That submission was fucking sick.


----------



## Dell

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Regal sells it so well.

Get that man on RAW.


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Are they gonna hug after every match? Ok, I get it for Zayn/Cesaro, but I want to see people out for blood.


----------



## Klorel

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Awesome Divas match


----------



## Arcade

Awesome submission.


----------



## El Capitano

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

They're wont be any hugging after the main event


----------



## manchesterdud

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

emma was awesome, get her away from santino and have her go after aj


----------



## Leon Knuckles

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Neville is gonna win. Bo Dallas looks like a ******.


----------



## barnesk9

I'm calling Neville to put on a show but lose to Bo by shenanigans


----------



## Arthurgos

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

This show... This show.. It shows me why i should not be worried about the WWE's future.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

It was a good match, but those neckbeardy geeks at Full Sail were very disrespectful with the Better than Batista chants. They're just jealous because Batista could go into the ring and fuck both of them right there while the neckbeardy geeks wouldn't even be able to speak a single word to either of those girls.


----------



## chargebeam

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Gotta say, I'm loving this special so far. 2-hour live NXT every week please.


----------



## BarneyArmy

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Cant wait for the ladder match.


----------



## Born of Osiris

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

What are the chances this show is better than Wrestlemania?


----------



## GetemBuC

AlecPure said:


> i don't get all the hype behind this match. The promos were good, but the match itself is bland and lackluster. Really thought this would be a good match and not an overglorified divas match. Wish this was something similar to Kim vs. Kong.
> 
> Anyway the show has really been downhill since Generico and Claudio opened the show and stole it. It was a big mistake to send them out first and hope that everyone would be able to hold a candle to what they did.


I agree that match really wasn't that good. The crowd and the moment kind of carried it. If that was on raw the crowd would probably boo & chant jerry jerry

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Trifektah

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Neville looks like a million bucks.


----------



## barnesk9

The red arrow looks a million times better in slow motion


----------



## Arthurgos

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

That smile of Bo's is a Heel magnet in itself..


----------



## Stanford

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*



Leon Knuckles said:


> Neville is gonna win. Bo Dallas looks like a ******.


Like a what?


----------



## Leon Knuckles

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*



GetemBuC said:


> I agree that match really wasn't that good. The crowd and the moment kind of carried it. If that was on raw the crowd would probably boo & chant jerry jerry
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


It was just awesome watching Paige make sex faces.


----------



## barnesk9

NXT is like an indy fed with unlimited money


----------



## Nolo King

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

No offense, but Adrien should wear a mask when he gets called up onto the main roster.


----------



## Trifektah

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Hey it's a dancing black guy


----------



## BarneyArmy

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Tyler Breeze.

:mark:


----------



## AlecPure

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Atleast Pac winning the belt tonight will make up for the rest of this shit show(barring the opener)


----------



## JusticeWaffle

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Awww, they're not using Woods ballin' 90's theme.


----------



## LethalWeapon000

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Gayer Dolph Ziggler here to fuck shit up.


----------



## Novak Djokovic

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*



#dealwithit said:


> It was a good match, but those neckbeardy geeks at Full Sail were very disrespectful with the Better than Batista chants. They're just jealous because Batista could go into the ring and fuck both of them right there while the neckbeardy geeks wouldn't even be able to speak a single word to either of those girls.


 Wahhh wahhh they're just jealous wahhh :batista3


----------



## x78

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Breeze :mark:

Hoping for Enzo, Cass and Graves appearances too.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

I find the shit they do on RAW far more entertaining on NXT because NXT does it properly in conjunction with good wrestling.


----------



## Fargerov

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

dat theme :mark:


----------



## Leather Rebel

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

I really like Tyler gimmick. I hope he wins.


----------



## xdoomsayerx

I can't believe Bo Dallas is gonna be a Paul Heyman guy


----------



## GetemBuC

Leon Knuckles said:


> It was just awesome watching Paige make sex faces.


That I definitly agree with. She's a smokeshow

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Trifektah

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Breeze's theme song is fucking awesome


----------



## barnesk9

Tyler Breeze!!!!! Finally!!!!!


----------



## Arthurgos

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*



JusticeWaffle said:


> Awww, they're not using Woods ballin' 90's theme.


That theme is freaking genius...


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Breeze :mark:


----------



## Born of Osiris

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Oh look it's Dolph Ziggler's pre-evolved form.


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Rusev gonna break these bitches lol


----------



## Klorel

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Anyone else just start getting some stream problems?


----------



## El Capitano

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Fuck Network playing up now


----------



## leon79

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Any results so far.


----------



## Sirtanta

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Anyone else having Streaming issues?


----------



## Jerichoholic274

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Rusev is a fucking beast


----------



## chargebeam

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Lana. :brie


----------



## Zak Warner

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

mine did too, not happy


----------



## GetemBuC

SixthDestiny said:


> Anyone else just start getting some stream problems?


I did it restarted for me

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Trifektah

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

What's the over under on how long it takes for Cena to beat Rusev?


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*



SixthDestiny said:


> Anyone else just start getting some stream problems?


Yup, I am & a friend of mine just texted me saying he was too.

Ahh well fpalm


----------



## Redzero

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

LOL at this What chants


----------



## Arthurgos

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*



SixthDestiny said:


> Anyone else just start getting some stream problems?


Yup... Things were going so well for so long >.<.


----------



## Dell

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

If you guys mean the Network, yeah, my stream fucked up for the first time all night.


----------



## Waffelz

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Stream died. help!!!!!!


----------



## Wrestling is Life

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Yeah my stream cut out and returned me to the Home screen. When I went to re-load the live stream it brought me to the middle of Cesaro and Zayn. Fast forwarded it...and now it is jumping all over the place.


----------



## Klorel

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Damn it, Hope it gets fixed quickly.


----------



## DoubtGin

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

of Zayn and another cover kickout


----------



## cindel25

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Why is the stream cutting out?


----------



## GetemBuC

racoonie said:


> Yeah my stream cut out and returned me to the Home screen. When I went to re-load the live stream it brought me to the middle of Cesaro and Zayn. Fast forwarded it...and now it is jumping all over the place.


Exactly same thing

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Leather Rebel

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Lana is so hot man, I don't even like blonds. 
Rusev is a beast, so far he seems fast and athletic for his size, and with a good moveset. Give him a long match to show what can he really do. And yes, DAT THEME!


----------



## Born of Osiris

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Oh my fuck. Did anyones elses stream fuck up?


----------



## CesaroSection

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Yeah I lost the stream of the WWE Network too.


----------



## Fissiks

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Rusev killed the stream


----------



## El Capitano

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Every time I refresh it start for a few seconds then stop ffs


----------



## PhantomLordBWH

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Missed an entire match due to the stream crapping out.

Not cool, WWE.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

My stream is fucking up. This is bullshit.


----------



## geomon

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Yup stream is down.


----------



## Dell

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Stuck on Zayn taking a selfie...fml


----------



## Ledg

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

РУСЕВ УДРЯ, РУСЕВ МАЧКА!!!


----------



## Klorel

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*



Fissiks said:


> Rusev killed the stream


The Stream couldn't handle the awesomeness of Rusev's theme.


----------



## dartlan

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Darn it.... Breeze was coming down the ramp when the video froze, next thing a see is Rusev! Before this I had no hick-ups at all tonight. They've put on a great show.


----------



## DoubtGin

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

my stream is working again but we're back at Breeze's entrance.


----------



## Robbyfude

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Who won with Breeze and Woods? My stream died there.


----------



## Fargerov

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

http://wrestlestube.com/wwenetworkfree/wwe-network-free-live-stream-coming-soon/

this is still working


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Dude, we can't be having this bullshit happen right before the ladder match.


----------



## El Capitano

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Mine just keeps saying media error now


----------



## Sirtanta

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*



El Capitano said:


> Every time I refresh it start for a few seconds then stop ffs


Yeah same thing is happening to me.


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

How is this WOAT bitch, Ho Dallas related to Bray Wyatt the GOAT?


----------



## Born of Osiris

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Damnit still having problems.


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Mine finally started working again


----------



## PRODIGY

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Yeah my stream died in the middle of the Cesaro/Zayn match so I missed DAT PAIGE match.


----------



## El Capitano

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Working again now thank god


----------



## Klorel

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Working for me, refresh your pages.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

DONT CROSS THE STREAMS!!!


----------



## JusticeWaffle

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

My stream is working now.
Is it for everyone else?


----------



## Sonnen Says

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

I have a link guys am I allowed to show it?


----------



## Waffelz

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Any working links?


----------



## GetemBuC

This blows! Stream crapped out before breeze match. Rusev had a match??

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Sirtanta

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Working. Back to being a spectator.


----------



## Trifektah

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

God damn this stream. Can't wait until they fix all of these bugs.


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*



Legasee said:


> Yeah my stream died in the middle of the Cesaro/Zayn match so I missed DAT PAIGE match.


Emma won.


----------



## DudeLove669

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

There is no fucking excuse for something as big as WWE to not have this working flawlessly.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

I am enjoying this PPV very much. Triple H doesnt give a shit about WWE if he can pull NXT off like this.


----------



## x78

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*



Robbyfude said:


> Who won with Breeze and Woods? My stream died there.


Rusev won. You also missed a Bo Dallas promo so it was probably a blessing in disguise.


----------



## Novak Djokovic

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Streams fine for me.Of course I've cursed it now.


----------



## Born of Osiris

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Right before the main event fpalm

alright works for now I guess.


----------



## Bearodactyl

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*



Legasee said:


> Yeah my stream died in the middle of the Cesaro/Zayn match so I missed DAT PAIGE match.


You have a nice match and some awesome promowork to look forward to! :clap


----------



## Waffelz

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*



Sonnen Says said:


> I have a link guys am I allowed to show it?


Yes!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DoubtGin

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

HBK DA GAWD


----------



## PRODIGY

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Emma won.


Are you serious man? NOoooooooooooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## joeysnotright

My stream was good up until a minute ago. That opening match was fantastic. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Mine still isn't working. It keeps showing the fucking hype up video.


----------



## Osize10

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

LOL at that lame promo. "Hey let's show you how this match came to be.....oh wait our creative can't write for shit, this is just a random ladder match"


----------



## Novak Djokovic

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> How is this WOAT bitch, Ho Dallas related to Bray Wyatt the GOAT?


I was just finding it hilarious how funny it is that two brothers can be worlds apart in terms of ability to talk. Must be infuriating for Bo :lmao


----------



## El Capitano

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

I'm always happy to see HBK on my screen but is it really needed


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*



Legasee said:


> Are you serious man? NOoooooooooooooooooooooooooo!


LOL, nah, Paige won. I just did that to get that reaction.


----------



## barnesk9

HBK


----------



## Born of Osiris

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

WHY DOES IT KEEP SHOWIG BREEZES ENTRANCE


----------



## Leon Knuckles

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

what HBK

i missed his entrance


----------



## GetemBuC

Mine works for a few seconds then cuts to breeze taking selfie then backs out to home page

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Dell

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Stream is back up thank god. Refresh the network guys.

Come on Neville lad :mark:


----------



## DoubtGin

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

"One More Match" chants :mark: :mark:


----------



## Novak Djokovic

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

HBK


----------



## Clif Grime

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

I ain't seeing shit.


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

"One More Match!" "One More Match!"

No, stop ... we don't need anymore of these old dudes. :lol


----------



## Wrestling is Life

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

I thought it started working again - took me live - then cut back to Tyler Breeze and went off again (I am using PS3)


----------



## DoubtGin

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

HBShizzle


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Shawn needs to get on with it already.


----------



## Ledg

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Is it only me or WWE changed the player after the stream stopped the first time? I don't have a play button anymore.


----------



## GetemBuC

racoonie said:


> I thought it started working again - took me live - then cut back to Tyler Breeze and went off again (I am using PS3)


Yup. Fml

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

What the fuck is HBK doing? :lol


----------



## El Capitano

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*



Ledg said:


> Is it only me or WWE changed the player after the stream stopped the first time? I don't have a play button anymore.


Same there's no buttons to click


----------



## checkcola

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Man, HBK is rambling


----------



## LethalWeapon000

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Stream should have stopped working during this.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Still isn't working for me. WWE, this is crap. I'm not paying for this if this is going to be an issue with Wrestlemania 30.


----------



## AlecPure

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*



GetemBuC said:


> Yup. Fml
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


im on ps3 and its working fine. It picked up at the end of Emma/Paige and now Tyler vs. Woods is up


----------



## Born of Osiris

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*



racoonie said:


> I thought it started working again - took me live - then cut back to Tyler Breeze and went off again (I am using PS3)


Same here.


----------



## Klorel

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Another theme song change.


----------



## JusticeWaffle

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Wey aye man, time for Neville to become champion.


----------



## Osize10

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

entrance music sucks a giant monkey butt these days


----------



## barnesk9

Wait. If a show runs over on the network can't they just keep it going?


----------



## Klorel

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Hmm, the title is gone from Bo's Titantron.


----------



## Wrestling is Life

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

If HBK is rambling it is probably because he is trying to kill time until they fix the Network for those of us it still isn't working for.


----------



## GetemBuC

Let me just ask you this question, is this a good game to be in...........

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Nolo King

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Easy paycheque for Shawn.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

OMFG ITS STILL NOT WORKING FOR ME!


----------



## Waffelz

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Two ugly bastards, one title.

Hopefully Neville can carry him.


----------



## Bearodactyl

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Neville looking like a million bucks during that entrance..


----------



## Phillies3:16

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

I'm on an iPad and every time I click to play the live stream it just plays like a 4 minute video package on Adrian Neville. So wtf? I want to watch this.


----------



## Born of Osiris

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

It was working fine until the main event. Fuck.


----------



## DoubtGin

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

This guy is so hateable.


----------



## GetemBuC

Damn I was really enjoying this show! Now its not working, guess I'll have to wait another day to watch it on the network.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Osize10

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

congrats IRS on having the ugliest kids ever


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Fuck it, whatever, I'll just watch on the provided stream from here.


----------



## Born of Osiris

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Doesn't work on my ps3 or my galaxy tab 3.


----------



## teamdiscoverych

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Damn I love Bo's character


----------



## Robbyfude

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

They'd better use the 10 dollars from the thousands of people paying for this crap to get better streams. This is ridiculous.


----------



## Osize10

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Stream is working brilliantly all night...not sure what the issue is


----------



## joeysnotright

I hope the titles changes hands. Sorry, Bolievers.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## BarackYoMama

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

I'm not quite sure what to do right now.


----------



## PaulHBK

If its doing this for NXT imagine the clusterfuck it'll be for Wrestlemania... Glad im not buying the network. POS... 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Heart Of Lion

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

I think tna hacked this.


----------



## Redzero

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

This match is boring.


----------



## Jerichoholic274

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Fire Bo dallas already. The guys brings nothing to the product. You could replace him with almost anyone and there wouldn't be a decrease in the quality.


----------



## Nolo King

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Finding it hard to get into this match.

May just go back to doing my essay.


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*



joeysnotright said:


> I hope the titles changes hands. Sorry, Bolievers.


Kinda hope it stays on Bo so he doesn't get called up.


----------



## Waffelz

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Bo is awful.


----------



## El Capitano

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Kinda hope it stays on Bo so he doesn't get called up.


Same


----------



## BarneyArmy

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Is any streams working?


----------



## DoubtGin

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Maybe a gimmick change will help this one too.


----------



## Redzero

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

LOL Batista is mad on Twitter:

"Amazing how people can turn their failures as human beings into hatred of people making the most of life. #losers F em!! #dreamchaser"


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*



El Capitano said:


> Same


My prediction is Neville for the record. Hope nothing bad comes of it.



> LOL Batista is mad on Twitter:
> 
> "Amazing how people can turn their failures as human beings into hatred of people making the most of life. #losers F em!! #dreamchaser"


This dopey cunt. Funny how it only applies to him and not the other stars.


----------



## amhlilhaus

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*



PaulHBK said:


> If its doing this for NXT imagine the clusterfuck it'll be for Wrestlemania... Glad im not buying the network. POS...
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


don't try watching it, a couple of thousand blowing up the network and multiply that by 100?


----------



## DoubtGin

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Is Regal the GOAT or what.


----------



## Moustache

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Gotta say with the issues tonight I have little faith that the Mania stream won't be plagued with problems given the shear amount of people that'll be watching it.


----------



## chargebeam

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*



Redzero said:


> LOL Batista is mad on Twitter:
> 
> "Amazing how people can turn their failures as human beings into hatred of people making the most of life. #losers F em!! #dreamchaser"


Why you quoting this here? He tweeted this hours ago.


----------



## El Capitano

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> My prediction is Neville for the record. Hope nothing bad comes of it.


I don't know where Bo Dallas would fit on the main roster anyway


----------



## DoubtGin

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

good spot


----------



## Kabraxal

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*



PaulHBK said:


> If its doing this for NXT imagine the clusterfuck it'll be for Wrestlemania... Glad im not buying the network. POS...
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


First week of a major online launch.. crying out loud be patient. No one has had a smooth online launch on this kind of scale. I swear, it is more than obvious these launches will have issues and yet people expect perfect from second one...


----------



## El Capitano

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*



Kabraxal said:


> First week of a major online launch.. crying out loud be patient. No one has had a smooth online launch on this kind of scale. I swear, it is more than obvious these launches will have issues and yet people expect perfect from second one...


Better to happen now so they can sort it


----------



## joeysnotright

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Kinda hope it stays on Bo so he doesn't get called up.


Fair enough. I can't argue with that.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Osize10

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

match hasn't been half bad


----------



## Novak Djokovic

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Does Neville wear a gumshield or something or are his teeth just that incredibly bright white.


----------



## Fissiks

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*



El Capitano said:


> I don't know where Bo Dallas would fit on the main roster anyway


he's not going to the main roster until at least another year or 2...


----------



## Redzero

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Bo Dallas is the new Orton lol


----------



## Osize10

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

I like Neville


----------



## amhlilhaus

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*



Fissiks said:


> he's not going to the main roster until at least another year or 2...


theres no room on the roster for anybody new. the creative can't come up with more than 3 storylines simultaneously anyway


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*



Redzero said:


> Bo Dallas is the new Orton lol


No, Reigns is the new Orton. Bo Dallas is the new Curtis Axel.


----------



## barnesk9

Holy crap red arrow on the ladder!!!


----------



## DoubtGin

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Match has been pretty great.


----------



## finalnight

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Liking the NXT chants...


----------



## Osize10

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

dem welts on neville's back


----------



## Trifektah

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Well that was a pretty lame ladder match


----------



## checkcola

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Bo Dallas call up incoming?


----------



## El Capitano

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Get in! Really glad he won


----------



## Jerichoholic274

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

THANKYOU GOD!

Now fuck off for good Dallas. you don't deserve a rematch.


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

I knew it. Ho better not be getting the call up.


----------



## Kabraxal

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Pretty good match actually. Wasn't expecting much.


----------



## DoubtGin

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Oh Neville won.


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

That came out of nowhere! Weird.


----------



## Osize10

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

wtf? uh these guys need to work on a finishing sequence


----------



## Novak Djokovic

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

God I love Regal. Really sells these matches as meaningful and important.


----------



## Waffelz

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

No Enzo?


----------



## Novak Djokovic

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Bo Dallas is one creepy looking motherfucker isn't he.


----------



## barnesk9

Osize10 said:


> wtf? uh these guys need to work on a finishing sequence


I know what you mean but it's kinda hard to do in a ladder match. Had he hit that spot and pinned him it would have been a lot better


----------



## DoubtGin

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Cena


----------



## finalnight

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Cena, lol.


----------



## Osize10

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

that was one of the worst finishes to a match ive ever seen...and the ladder match really wasn't all that bad before the shit finish


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Is that the TNA ring girl behind Cena there?


----------



## will94

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

So Cal Val sitting behind John Cena LOL


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Adrian Neville wins the title and John Cena has to steal the attention :lmao


----------



## Trifektah

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Glad to see the WWE is putting some serious effort in NXT, bringing out the big guns to make it seem like a big deal.


----------



## Born of Osiris

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

But fuck. That Cesaro/Zayn match man.


----------



## Trifektah

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Adrian Neville wins the title and John Cena has to steal the attention :lmao


Give it a rest. They were showing Cena applauding them to signify the title match was a big deal.


----------



## Dell

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Happy for Neville :mark:

Cesaro/Zayn MOTN of course.


----------



## finalnight

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*



Trifektah said:


> Give it a rest. They were showing Cena applauding them to signify the title match was a big deal.


Exactly. No different than UFC showing another fighter in the audience during a match.


----------



## DudeLove669

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Bo Dallas proving he can go in the ring. Better than the typical ladder match we get on the main roster


----------



## El Capitano

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

I really hope they make the NXT pvp a monthly thing


----------



## DoubtGin

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

So:

Awesome Cesaro/Zayn match
Filler #1
Filler #2
Great Divas match
couldn't watch Breeze / Woods (?) because of the stream
Good main event with a rather unexciting finish, didn't expect the match to end there at all


----------



## Leon Knuckles

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Rollins
Langston
Dallas
Neville

I can see Neville with the WWE title one day.


----------



## Osize10

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

yes a wild Bryan appears!


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*



Trifektah said:


> Give it a rest. They were showing Cena applauding them to signify the title match was a big deal.


That's one way of looking at it. The other would be to show Cena clapping before the match. 

Whatever, it doesn't matter.


----------



## Klorel

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*



El Capitano said:


> I really hope they make the NXT pvp a monthly thing


I don't, maybe every 3-6 months, that way we don't have to have a monthly build up, and big matches can still happen on Non Pvps.


----------



## Hawkke

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

A wild John Boy appears!

Not knowing the most about NXT I will simply say that was a hell of a show and really wish that the NXT talent would get some good treatment on the main roster but I fear that's quite probably a pipe dream any more.

And why is Vicki Excusing Me! on a commercial! I though they wanted viewers :lol


----------



## Superhippy

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Weird Finish. They should have just had Neville do his Finisher and have Bo stay out of the ring but thats alright. 

I actually don't mind Dallas. He's not great in the ring or anything but he helps to get whatever babyface he is facing over, and that is a sign of a good heel. They could put Dallas against Cena and I don't even think people would chant Cena sucks anymore.


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*



Superhippy said:


> Weird Finish. They should have just had Neville do his Finisher and have Bo stay out of the ring but thats alright.
> 
> I actually don't mind Dallas. He's not great in the ring or anything but he helps to get whatever babyface he is facing over, and that is a sign of a good heel. They could put Dallas against Cena and I don't even think people would chant Cena sucks anymore.


Or a sign of a guy with Batista heat.


----------



## El Capitano

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*



SixthDestiny said:


> I don't, maybe every 3-6 months, that way we don't have to have a monthly build up, and big matches can still happen on Non Pvps.


I do agree but I like to watch it live which you don't get with the taped shows


----------



## Trifektah

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> That's one way of looking at it. The other would be to show Cena clapping before the match.
> 
> Whatever, it doesn't matter.


Why would he clap for a match that hasn't happened yet? LOL


----------



## finalnight

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Now we get a big daddy v callout.


----------



## geomon

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Great show, obvious hiccups aside. I cannot wait for Zayn to hit the main roster.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Great match but man the finish was extremely underwhelming. When you consider the abilities of these two, you'd think they could muster up a better finish. Personally I'm surprised we didn't see a high flying spot off the top of the ladder from Neidville. 

What ever. Great show. And fuck you stream for not working towards the end there.


----------



## GREEK FREAK

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

First time I really watched NXT. Thought it was really good. I really enjoyed the Paige/Emma match, best divas match I seen in a long time. Of course Cesaro/Zayn was really good too.


----------



## cmiller4642

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Figure Dallas is going to the main roster soon

Rollins lost the belt to Big E in December 2012 (Shield went to the main roster at Survivor Series)

Big E lost the belt to Dallas in June 2013 (when he became a full time Raw performer)


----------



## geomon

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*



Superhippy said:


> Weird Finish. They should have just had Neville do his Finisher and have Bo stay out of the ring but thats alright.


I think they just ran out of time. Michaels took up a lot playing with the crowd.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Great show. Was my first NXT show. Really enjoyed it.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*



> I can see Neville with the WWE title one day.


I'm a big fan of Neville, but I just can't ever imagine him getting the main belt. The combination of his height, accent and face will keep him at a certain level. He obviously has his appeal too, and I think he'll get over on the main roster, but I see him being the next Davey Boy rather than the next Shawn Michaels.

As for the finish, I liked it. It was a call back to the how ladder matches used to work in Stampede and the first couple of ones in the WWE. Like when you climb the ladder, you actually climb the damn thing like you want to win, and when you grab the belt, you just freaking grab it and take it down. It is a departure from how WWE do them now, and the crowd did seem underwhelmed, but I enjoyed it. He hit the big move and got the belt. Perfect sense if lacking slightly on dramatics.


----------



## RatedR10

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

And now the wait for the DL links begin...


----------



## joeysnotright

Opening match was what wrestling is all about for me. They told a great story.
The divas match was one of the best in WWE is quite some time.
Bo lost, and I'm cool with that. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MEMS

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*



Leon Knuckles said:


> Great show. Was my first NXT show. Really enjoyed it.


Same, very impressed. Zayn, Paige and Dallas all impressed me most.


----------



## mezomi

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Were the matches any good? How did the Zayn-Cesaro rematch compare to the first one?


----------



## El Capitano

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*



mezomi said:


> Were the matches any good? How did the Zayn-Cesaro rematch compare to the first one?


MOTY candidate and probably winner. Was an amazing match


----------



## Superhippy

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Props to Paige and Emma too. Alot of the regular NXT viewers have been hyping both up as being better then nearly every Diva on the main roster and they lived up to that, no doubt. My biggest worry for them is the AJ situation where the other women they work with are total shit so it may end up holding them back. I hope calling the belt the "NXT Womens Title" is forshadowing to getting rid of the dumb ass butterfly belt. It's just insulting to be honest. 

Cesaro and Zayn was obviously good as well. Zayn v. Bryan will be a big money match in a few years. Cesaro is this generations Chris Benoit (in the good way.). He doesn't have a ton of charisma, he is pretty awful on the mic, but he is so fucking good in the ring that he deserves to be champion one day.


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*



Leon Knuckles said:


> I can see Neville with the WWE title one day.


You think Vince is gonna put the title on Neville when he won't put it on a guy who looks, talks and carries himself like Wade Barrett? 

English = no :vince$


----------



## aVanillaMidget

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

I'm kind of in the habit of calling this a "SUPERCARD" since it's not really a PPV. I wonder if that will ever catch on. 

What a damn show! I wanted Cesaro/Zayn to be 2/3 falls. Shocked how great Bo Dallas was in defeat. The entire thing just rocked my wrestling world! 

*Full NXT ArRIVAL Review*


----------



## JerichoWannabe

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Or a sign of a guy with Batista heat.


Nah, it started that way but I think Bo has mainly won the crowd over now, they hate him because he plays the heel role well, look at the signs and the creative chants, you don't put that effort in to someone you don't want to see. He is great at playing the oblivious douche, the cheesy smile, the "Bo-lievers" and "Know More Bo" stuff. Not sure how well that will transfer to the main roster, but I think he can do well.


----------



## Boots To Chests

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

I missed the PPV. Can I catch it now?


----------



## Conor?

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*



JerichoWannabe said:


> Nah, it started that way but I think Bo has mainly won the crowd over now, they hate him because he plays the heel role well, look at the signs and the creative chants, you don't put that effort in to someone you don't want to see. He is great at playing the oblivious douche, the cheesy smile, the "Bo-lievers" and "Know More Bo" stuff. Not sure how well that will transfer to the main roster, but I think he can do well.


Exactly. But, "Know More Bo"?. Yeah, it's "No more Bo".


----------



## jcmmnx

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Zayn is pretty much neck and neck with Bryan for best baby face in the company, and at this point Cesaro > everyone. Dude is beasting it like no one else right now in the ring.


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*



SheamusRKO said:


> Exactly. But, "Know More Bo"?. Yeah, it's "No more Bo".


Actually it should have been explained by Dallas as "No, More Bo!" chanted during his matches because fans didn't want his matches to end because they enjoyed seeing him so much.


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Best wrestling show I've seen since SummerSlam 2013. Absolutely great stuff. Zayn vs. Cesaro is a MOTYC, Emma vs. Paige was the best diva's match I've seen since Unforgiven 2006, and Bo vs. Neville was good. 

I <3 NXT!


----------



## Conor?

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Actually it should have been explained by Dallas as "No, More Bo!" chanted during his matches because fans didn't want his matches to end because they enjoyed seeing him so much.


Yep, nice idea. But, they are chanting "No more Bo!". Don't know where "know" came from, lol.


----------



## FenceMan

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Anyone else have issues with roku? Stream died before Maine event...


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

I think they should do these NXT ppvs quarterly. It would be like the original 4 ppvs for WWF. Build to a ppv every 3 months. I would be all for it. Damn good show tonight.


----------



## Jerichoholic274

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

it was a good show, but certain moments like the rawley/parker match were completely unnecessary. especially since neither of those two have a future.


----------



## CookiePuss

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*



FenceMan said:


> Anyone else have issues with roku? Stream died before Maine event...


I think the stream died for alot of people at that point. Happened to me and a bunch of people on twitter. It was fixed in like a minute or 2 though.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Great PPV. Cesaro v Zayn was phenomenal. Probably better than the 2/3 falls match. I felt bad for every match after that. I really didn't know who was going to win. :cesaro was clutch. It actually reminded me of Rocky IV a bit. The gigantic, well conditioned machine vs the little guy with the big heart. 5/5 

I loved 8*D the new Ascension Theme. I :mark: for Ascension already, but the new theme had me :mark::mark::mark:'ing hard.

Diva's match was great too. Stephanie :mark:

Rusev is Premiere Athelete. Love his theme as well.

Ladder match was good. Really glad Neville won. Overall the PPV was an 8/10 (Parker and Mojo match, meh)


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Overall GREAT showcase. Zayn vs Cesaro might be one of the top ten matches of the last decade+ in my opinion. I couldn't make a personal list or anything like that, but if I did I think it would have to be on it. Almost literally a perfect match in my opinion. Announcers sold it brilliantly, Zayn and Cesaro are two of the best in the world doing what they do best. It was a masterpiece. Right finish too given Cesaro's main card push, and Sami's underdog persona gains from a his quest being unfulfilled. Cesaro and Zayn embracing at the end was the perfect topper, as was the adulation the fans gave both on their exits. 

I understand the next match was a palate cleanser to give fans a chance to catch their breath a bit, but I would have chosen two different wrestlers for the spot. I know wwe brass is high as hell on Mojo Rawley, but he has a crummy look, and seems to have last bulk since we last saw him. I loathe everything about CJ Parker, but at least he's a heel now. Announcers did yeomen's work during this match to make it watchable. Kiddies might like the Mojo character, but seeing NXT is taped at a college campus, I think the older audience will eat him for lunch. 

I don't hate on the Ascension like most seem to. I think they had a solid showing tonight actually. I understand the Too Cool usage here as well. It's not Ascension's fault that NXT hasn't developed any other tag teams to give them somebody to feud with. Too Cool was used basically as a recognizable jobber team to showcase Konor and Viktor. The Ascension wouldn't look out of place on the main roster feuding with The Uso's imo. Viktor is a solid worker and Konor is a decent enough hoss. 

Loved the Paige video package. 

Women's title match was a good match. Period. Notice no "for a Diva's match" qualification. Announcers were great once again, selling the moves and the drama - loved Regal's color storytelling here as well. Emma and Paige both brought it. I hate the Page turner finisher, hopefully that is dropped for the Scorpion Crosswhatever Paige used for the submission win. I thought the fans were chanting "NXT-sta" (think Fashionista), like a gender specific "NXT" chant equivalent, but others heard "Better than Batista". Either would have fit. 

Neville's video package was great as well - for the first time made me believe he might be able to get over on the main roster. 

Rusev's spot served it's purpose while giving first time fans a quick peek at the Tyler Breeze character. Woods sold the Accolade well enough, albeit was a bit awkward to have to be selling it all the while Lana was cutting the promo. 

HBK rambled on and got sidetracked - but at least he admitted as much and him being there added to the importance of the ladder match. 

Ladder match was really good in it's own right, though suffered ultimately from being on the same card as Zayn vs Cesaro and the finish seemed to come out of nowhere and I don't think there was enough drama to it. Bo should have been higher up the ladder and/or Neville should have sold his climb as more of a struggle within to will his way up. No big bump, but to be expected in hinsight and I can't fault them for that. Have to put over the announcers once again. Regal, Tom and Byron were all top notch in calling the action in the ring while also selling the overall drama of the match and the moment. 

Showing Cena in the crowd was a nice touch, smart. A little thing in the grand scheme that could have been easily never thought of, but after showing all the old timer legends in the crowd throughout the night, having the current face there giving a standing ovation to the match/card further put over the whole show.


----------



## Maizeandbluekid

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Kick ass show for NXTArRIVAL on the Network tonight.

*Cesaro/Zayn* tore the fucking house down. AGAIN. A perfect combination of timing, selling, execution, build and storytelling. May be a new front runner for Match of the Year. My hat’s off to both Cesaro and Zayn. Hell of a match. 

I loved hearin’ me some *William Regal* on commentary. Why can’t he just replace Lawler on RAW?

And *Paige/Emma* made me proud to be a fan of women’s wrestling, yet makes me shake my head at WWE’s creative team concerning the Divas division. Instead of this and feuds like AJ/Kaitlyn, we got idiotic running in a circle clotheslines and Eva Fucking Marie.

I wanted the winner of this match to face AJ in a Champion vs. Champion clash at WrestleMania, not the fucking Bella Twins. Not Paige and Emma’s best match together, but I’ll take that over Eva Marie and Cameron matches every day of the fucking week.

The Divas division should be built around *THIS*, and *NOT* that stupid fucking “reality” show. Fuck Total Divas.

And for the main event, *Bo Dallas/Adrian Neville* gave their all and then some. Great showing of athleticism, heart and determination.

And it was also a nice surprise to see John Cena in the audience.

If someone asked me to introduce someone to the NXT product, I would show them tonight’s event. Great fucking show.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

I compare my reaction and feeling after seeing this to Rumble and EC, and its night and day. Amazing what WWE can do when they are not trying to piss off their fans.


----------



## BlackaryDaggery

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

It was phenomenal, shame it cut out for some folk, god Facebook would be unbearable to look at right now "WE ARE NO LONGER BUYING THE NETWORK, YOU DON'T DESERVE OUR MONEY FOR NOT HAVING NEW TECHNOLOGY RUNNING SMOOTHLY AFTER ONLY TWO DAYS OF LAUNCHING IT". I did miss some of Bo/Neville, but it was a fantastic showcase.

It was the little things I loved tonight, those character profile VT's were gold.

Oh and Regal, promote him to the main roster right now for commentating, flawless tonight, he had the right mix of humour and passion, his storytelling was great and he put everybody over very nicely.


----------



## BlackaryDaggery

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*



IDONTSHIV said:


> I think they should do these NXT ppvs quarterly. It would be like the original 4 ppvs for WWF. Build to a ppv every 3 months. I would be all for it. Damn good show tonight.


And I said exactly the same thing, they shouldn't milk it just because tonight was a success, and it puts massive pressure on them when they are still adapting.. I hope this is the way they go forward. Tonight was amazing.


----------



## SAMCRO

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

I just feel depressed that we got this awesome match between Cesaro and Zayne on the developmental show and we're gonna get an extremely shitty and boring match for the main event of WM 30. Its pretty sad when a match on your developmental show is a thousand times better than your wrestlemania main event is gonna be.


----------



## Boots To Chests

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Just watched Zayn vs Cesaro and it's their best match together but it isn't better than Wyatt/Bryan or Wyatt Family/Shield.


----------



## RKing85

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

glad Neville won the title.


----------



## Roach13

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Good show


----------



## Brye

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

AWESOME show. Zayn/Cesaro was amazing, the ladder match was very good, Emma/Paige was good and the rest was fun.

"Better than Batista" chant is the greatest thing I've ever heard.

My Roku had a little bit of trouble at times but holy fuck that was more enjoyable than almost everything WWE has done recently.


----------



## Romangirl252

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

It was a great show...I enjoyed the whole thing


----------



## TNA/WWE Fan4Life

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*



GetemBuC said:


> I agree that match really wasn't that good. The crowd and the moment kind of carried it. If that was on raw the crowd would probably boo & chant jerry jerry


I think the crowd would mostly be in a state of shock at a women's match where they are actually allowed to go out there and show off their wrestling abilities and actually have a match. Not just sent out there to look purty (Paige and Emma ARE hot, but they can wrestle) and job to the fucking Bella's. This match gives me lots of hope for the future of women's wrestling in WWE. Hell, the show in general gives me lots of hope. The matches, presentation and the commentary (announcers calling the match? Knowing the moves and calling them as they happen? Talking about the history between the wrestlers? Making each match seem very important? Is JR in charge of the announce team for NXT?) were all spot on. If this is a glimpse of a Triple H lead WWE, bring it the fuck on.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*



TNA/WWE Fan4Life said:


> I think the crowd would mostly be in a state of shock at a women's match where they are actually allowed to go out there and show off their wrestling abilities and actually have a match. Not just sent out there to look purty (Paige and Emma ARE hot, but they can wrestle) and job to the fucking Bella's. This match gives me lots of hope for the future of women's wrestling in WWE. Hell, the show in general gives me lots of hope. The matches, presentation and the commentary (announcers calling the match? Knowing the moves and calling them as they happen? Talking about the history between the wrestlers? Making each match seem very important? Is JR in charge of the announce team for NXT?) were all spot on. If this is a glimpse of a Triple H lead WWE, bring it the fuck on.


Hunter runs NXT. Its his baby. Why cant he run WWE the same way? Beats me. :cuss:


----------



## Bookockey

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*



GetemBuC said:


> Damn I was really enjoying this show! Now its not working, guess I'll have to wait another day to watch it on the network.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


 I try to have faith they will get it worked out, but I really feel like Mania is going to be a major chance of a technical clusterfuck.


----------



## checkcola

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*



> After the main event, John Cena got in the ring and put Adrian Neville over. Cena said he'd keep it brief, and a guy in the crowd yelled "Good!" Cena buried the guy. Cena said he knows it's two hours past the guy's curfew but Cena talked to his mom and got him off the hook. Hilarious.
> 
> http://www.prowrestling.net/artman/publish/WWE/article10036073.shtml


:lmao


----------



## Dell

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

It was a good show, I think the pre show was better than anything we've seen on PPV, and the commentary was much better. How is it that a guy like Regal who calls the match brilliantly, and puts a lot of emotion and believability into matches, is in developmental, while we have to listen to Lawler's bad jokes, and JBL's "flying goat" shit every week. That's frustrating.


----------



## Ivoriy

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*



Leon Knuckles said:


> Hunter runs NXT. Its his baby. Why cant he run WWE the same way? Beats me. :cuss:


We all know why:vince


----------



## EraOfAwesome

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Just got an email from WWE, they are offering the PPV on demand overnight for anyone who missed parts because of the glitches.


----------



## Brye

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*



checkcola said:


> :lmao


Fuck, that's awesome. :lmao


----------



## The Lady Killer

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*



EraOfAwesome said:


> Just got an email from WWE, they are offering the PPV on demand overnight for anyone who missed parts because of the glitches.


I got that too. :mark:


----------



## Dell

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*










"better than batista" chants lol


----------



## HereComesTrouble

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

Fucking awesome show. Better than anything WWE has done in months. Just goes to show you that the company will be good hands when Hunter takes over.


----------



## Brye

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*



> Cesaro Swing on RAW "Woah how long can he go?"
> 
> 
> Cesaro Swing on NXT with Regal "This is elongating his body which will tear his knee ligaments even more"


I like this comparison.


----------



## Osize10

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*

People are overrating Ceasro vs Zayn just a wee little bit


----------



## peep4life

EraOfAwesome said:


> Just got an email from WWE, they are offering the PPV on demand overnight for anyone who missed parts because of the glitches.


is it already up. .I just got off of work and watch to watch it. I couldn't find it on the network

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## tempins

*Re: NXT Arrival PPV on WWE Network*



peep4life said:


> is it already up. .I just got off of work and watch to watch it. I couldn't find it on the network
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Yea, it's up. starting it right now! You have to click shows->in ring->nxt


----------



## peep4life

Sweet. . Going to watch it now

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Eulonzo

*Re: NXT Arrival PPV on WWE Network*

Watching it on the Network right now. HOLY FUCK @ that Cesaro/Zayn match. :moyes1


----------



## Eulonzo

*Re: NXT Arrival PPV on WWE Network*



peep4life said:


> is it already up. .I just got off of work and watch to watch it. I couldn't find it on the network
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I went to Schedule, and I went down until I saw NXT ArRIVAL and I clicked "Watch Now" or whatever the thing said. That's how I found it.

I was worried that I'd have to resort to a torrent, but it's there!  They just haven't added it to the list on the actual NXT Section yet. Give it a day or two.


----------



## Eulonzo

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*



CM Dell said:


> "better than batista" chants lol


They probably chanted that because she's a girl so automatically it's an insult to Batista but in all honesty, it actually _was_ better than Batista from the looks of it. :lol


----------



## just1988

*Re: NXT Arrival PPV on WWE Network*

*Was the show any good? I think I'll watch it at some point over the weekend when I get the time.*


----------



## tempins

*Re: NXT Arrival PPV on WWE Network*



just1988 said:


> *Was the show any good? I think I'll watch it at some point over the weekend when I get the time.*


Just finished the first match cesaro vs sami zayn and holy shit, that was a really great match!


----------



## JC00

*Re: NXT Arrival PPV on WWE Network*

Makes millions of dollars yet can't buy a few custom tailored suits. 

If I didn't know what Cena looked like I would think he was fat going by this picture


----------



## Eulonzo

*Re: NXT Arrival PPV on WWE Network*

About to watch the Divas match.

Love how they always change to the crowd when Stephanie's about to bend over to get into the ring. :lol


----------



## Stan Rizzo

*Re: NXT Arrival PPV on WWE Network*

very average show. one great match. i am excited to finally be able to watch the show though. i didnt care enough to find it on the internet, but now i will probably tune in weekly.


----------



## CM Jewels

*Re: NXT Arrival PPV on WWE Network*

I've come to the realization that this is close to what Hunter's WWE will look like when Vince finally takes a step back, and it's glorious.


----------



## JC00

*Re: NXT Arrival PPV on WWE Network*

Match time for Emma/Paige was 13 minutes.

When was the last time a main roster one on one diva's match went at least 13 minutes? It seems like even a Diva's title match only gets about half that at most.


----------



## Eulonzo

*Re: NXT Arrival PPV on WWE Network*

Enjoying the Divas match so far.

Emma's aggressive-ish side was nice to see. "GIVE UP!!" you would've thought she was the heel during the surfboard-esque submission part of the match.

Lol @ commentary being silent during the "Better Than Batista" chant. That powerbomb was glorious.


----------



## Eulonzo

*Re: NXT Arrival PPV on WWE Network*

The gurlz are getting intense.

Emma with them slaps. "Give up! Give up, Paige!" :mark:

"This is Awesome" chant for a Divas match. Brilliant.


----------



## Eulonzo

*Re: NXT Arrival PPV on WWE Network*

DAT Submission from Paige. :mark: For some reason I thought of Beth Phoenix.


----------



## Hera

*Re: NXT Arrival PPV on WWE Network*



Eulonzo said:


> DAT Submission from Paige. :mark: For some reason I thought of Beth Phoenix.


http://www.wwe.com/videos/list-this...ic-bull-nakano-battles-alundra-blayz-25043360


----------



## CM Jewels

*Re: NXT Arrival PPV on WWE Network*



JC00 said:


> Match time for Emma/Paige was 13 minutes.
> 
> When was the last time a main roster one on one diva's match went at least 13 minutes? It seems like even a Diva's title match only gets about half that at most.


Because that would never be allowed under Vince's watch. Vince doesn't have his hands all over this, which is why it's actually really refreshing.



Eulonzo said:


> Lol @ commentary being silent during the "Better Than Batista" chant. That powerbomb was glorious.


I can't blame them, I wouldn't have touched that one with a ten foot pole either. Good way to get Dolph Ziggler'd.


----------



## Eulonzo

*Re: NXT Arrival PPV on WWE Network*

I know, I just find it hilarious when smarky chants are made and they completely no-sell it.


----------



## A$AP

*Re: NXT Arrival PPV on WWE Network*



Eulonzo said:


> I know, I just find it hilarious when smarky chants are made and they completely no-sell it.


Why is it hilarious? Of course they're going to no sell it.


----------



## Starbuck

Managed to catch the preshow and the first few mins of Arrival. Holy fuck. That'sgot to be the best built show WWE has put on since Summerslam. Everything felt so important and I can't wait to watch the whole thing. It's just really awesome to see how far NXT has come. A true breath of fresh air and shining light in the wrestling world atm.


----------



## BarneyArmy

*Re: NXT Arrival PPV on WWE Network*

How good was the ladder match? my stream died before the start.


----------



## Daiko

*Re: NXT Arrival PPV on WWE Network*

*Daiko Makes Random Comments about NXT and calls it a Review #46 (Something like that.. I've not been fucking counting.)*

Arrival :mark::mark::mark:

I pity anyone who has to follow up this match. Holy shit it's gonna be great! :mark:

Trending no Trending. Trending no Trending. TRENDING NO TRENDING! (Oh man.)

Cesaro :lol

Already great :mark:

FLYYYYYY!!!!

Catch-Breaker looked like it missed. :jose

That guys afro is magnificent.

Ouch.

Ouch x2.

HOLY SHIT YES!! :mark: What an uppercut!

Sweet jesus, I had to watch that again :lmao

And a replay! Oh lawd!

Oh yeah, Byron's here too.. 

Okay, I'll be fine with trends if you never ever mention the WWE App. Ever.

Regal putting Cesaro over is beautiful. Give this man all three spots on the Raw table. 

OH MY FUCKING CESARO YES! :mark:

OH MY FUCKING ZAYN YES! :mark:

Koji plz.

YES!

No 

YES!

Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

Blood. 

That uppercut though!

Sweet baby jesus.. Fuckers head just got fucked up. 

Cesaro is just too much.. 

Thought Zayn landed on his head there for a second.. Jeez.

Yakuza :mark:

Those. Fucking. Uppercuts. Tho.

ZAYN THO!

SAMI :mark:

Regal putting over anyone is just :banderas

OH MY THROWING THINGY UPPERCUT. 

1? Boooo.

SWEET BABY FUCKING JESUS OF UPPERCUTS! :mark::mark:

Was that a jumping Neutrilizer? Sheeeeiiit Cesaro.

What a match :mark::mark:

Hug it out chants :lmao

They're hugging it out! :mark:

Small part of me was kinda hoping he'd throw in one last uppercut.

Who the fuck is this guy? 

Hyper drive?

Mojo Rawley?

The Jones guy has to be the happiest looking motherfucker that I've seen in all my life :lmao

Did he just go 'Awesome, WOO HOO'? I like him.

Why the fuck is this dipshitted fuckwit still walking around? 

Mrs. Rhodes!

Who the sweet fuck is this fucker outside of Mojo Rawley?

He annoys me.

I don't think I'll like this match much. 

Is Parker heel? :lmao

How high are these two right now?

Does Parker have a tattoo on his ass? (Yeah, this is how little this guy interests me.)

Regal :lmao

Fuck normal Pandas. So long as there's still Red ones, I'm k.

I'll take a guess and say that Mojo is the 'new thing'... What the fuck happened when I stopped paying attention?

Emma! :mark:

:lmao :lmao

Bubbles!

RENEE!!! :mark:

Moar Renee! :mark:

Renee and bubbles!! :mark::mark:

Not sure about this new entrance theme...

Kon-dog and Vicky incoming! :mark:

WHAT THE FUCK IS THIS AND WHERE THE FUCK IS MY ASCENSION MUSIC? And why are they YA'ing?

Mystery? ENZO PLS. Or Nakamura.

TOO CO... Why is he bald?

Ya? k.

He's bald :jose Scotty :jose

Vicky tho!

SMASH!

Okay, I understand the YA thing completely. Stupid Kon-Dog.

You all want what now?

Bludgeon and Scalpel? THE INCISION!

Bring in baldy!

Fuckers still got something. (Not his hair... :torres)

Those eyes!! :mark:

YES!

W

O

R

M

Fuck you Vicky.

Did he died?

THIS MUSIC IS ALL FUCKING WRONG!

Ya count :lol

I see you Paige :mark::mark:

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! :mark::mark::mark:

Mini-Flair. Yay.

That sparkle sound needs to piss the fuck off.

Oh my Steph :mark::mark::mark:

You still got it :lmao 

Steph :lmao :lmao

NXT > Wrestlemania. You heard it here first.

Thank fuck she told us she's a woman. 

NXT Generation! Heh, geddit? Yeah, I'll show myself out.

BUBBLES!

Oh. My. Fucking. God. Regal.

Someone gif the fuck out of Regal please :lmao

Steph :lmao

More new music? Change :jose

Is Paige heel?

Dat lipstick tho.

Emma :lmao

Jesus.. That chest bump shit's made its way into NXT. IS NOWHERE SAFE?

Yep. Heel.

It's not Sweet T anymore? k

I can't tell these two commentators voices apart. Pretty sure one's heel too. Fawk.

Regal knows RIIIICKKKKKEY! And Saraya tho.

Emma. Fucking. Sandwich. WHAT?

That was Byron?

FUCKING SANDWICH NO!

Regal :lol

Regal again :lol

Regal again again :lol

Aeroplane time.

Kick her in the kidney! Rousey a bitch!

Those two fuckers in the crowd better look up and recognise a bitch!

Go a clubberin, Paige! JBL's mind might explode.

BATISTA BOMB!

Better than Batista chant :lmao I love you Full State.

That finisher is so fucking terrible. Stupid turner.

There's a fucking finisher though!

Kiss? Nope.. Hug'll do. 

Splits? NOPE.

Please tell me this isn't Neville's theme...

Neville vs. Kallisto please!

Also, give me one damn title change please!

Woooooooooods!

Regal :lmao

OH MY GOD, YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! BREEZE! YES! YES!

RUSEV!

CJ :mark::mark:

SWEET FUCKING JESUS!

PEEPUL OF AMEREECUH.

Good going there, lad. 

Fuck the fucking fuck off, Bo. Fucker.

BEST-UH FOR-UH BUSINESS-UH.

Could you have picked two worse mic workers for a feud?

He's a big one.

MICHAELS VS. BO VS. NEVILLE PLS

Afroman :mark:

HBShizzle :mark:

:lol

Fuckin' Shizzle :lmao

What the fuck is with Neville having more themes than Barrett?

No News Neville pls.

HBShizzle vs. ANizzle needs to happen.

Not too sure about BDizzle though.

Just take the title now and run!

Too late.

Are you saying Bo or No?

Slide outside, grab a ladder, hit the other guy with it twice, climb said ladder, tug at the title for about 5 minutes and then take it down! My mastery of WWE games will guide you Neville!

FLY!

Ladder time! :mark:

FLYING LADDER ATTACK WAS SUPER EFFECTIVE!

FALLING LADDER ATTACK WAS SUPER EFFECTIVE!

Neville!!! :mark::mark:

Stupid Bo.

Ninjeville.

Incoming Neville!

Neville :jose

NO BO!

RED ARROW PLS YES THANKS! 

NEVILLE! NEVILLE! NEVILLE! NEVILLE! NEVILLE!!!!!!!! :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:

:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:

:mark::mark:
:mark:

Sweet jesus, yes!

Cena just lying in wait, getting ready to drop a bitch. NEVILLE! YOU'RE NEXT!


Great PPV type thing! 

:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:/10

​


----------



## StylinProfilin

*Re: NXT Arrival PPV on WWE Network*

My stream died during the the Rusev run in but came back for the the ladder match. Did this happen to anyone else?


----------



## CM Jewels

*Re: NXT Arrival PPV on WWE Network*



BarneyArmy said:


> How good was the ladder match? my stream died before the start.


Pretty great, but don't listen to us, just go watch.


----------



## ruderick

*Re: NXT Arrival PPV on WWE Network*



StylinProfilin said:


> My stream died during the the Rusev run in but came back for the the ladder match. Did this happen to anyone else?


This happened to a lot of people and some did not get it back for the ladder match.

Was checking this thread for that issue as if the Network is going to be faulty there is no point getting it.


----------



## Mr. I

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*



Brye said:


> I like this comparison.


Sami fighting to get out of the swing early on also made it look less like a "funny" move and more like a brutal move. Sami is one of the most easily sympathetic faces I've ever seen.


----------



## Chicago Saint

*Re: NXT Arrival PPV on WWE Network*

That was some great stuff there

Less production like, much more of a real feel to me

Also Regal>>>>


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan

*Re: NXT Arrival PPV on WWE Network*

I must say if this is the future of WWE in Triple H's hands then I'm fairly content with it. You could see that it was truly "his" show and he pulled out all the stops to make it look great. Even his old buddies Nash and HBK gave a helping hand.


----------



## Eulonzo

*Re: NXT Arrival PPV on WWE Network*



ErickRowan_Fan said:


> I must say if this is the future of WWE in Triple H's hands then I'm fairly content with it. You could see that it was truly "his" show and he pulled out all the stops to make it look great. Even his old buddies Nash and HBK gave a helping hand.


And people say he's ruining the company. :lmao


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan

*Re: NXT Arrival PPV on WWE Network*



Eulonzo said:


> And people say he's ruining the company. :lmao


The thing is from what I hear he doesn't actually have that much say in WWE product other than NXT. Obviously he is heavily invested into it but Vince is still the guy who calls the shots. NXT is mostly Triple H's project where he is given free hands to execute his vision.


----------



## DOPA

*Re: NXT Arrival PPV on WWE Network*

I've been so lazy and missed a lot of NXT but I have to watch this!


----------



## BlackaryDaggery

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*



Brye said:


> I like this comparison.


Regal was gold last night, I say it every week when NXT is on, but he was even more so last night. He's so good at what he does, he's passionate, intelligent and willing to put all of the talent over.


----------



## Chicago Saint

*Re: NXT Arrival PPV on WWE Network*



Eulonzo said:


> And people say he's ruining the company. :lmao


HHH the character is but the behind the scenes guy Paul Levesque is doing a great job


----------



## validreasoning

*Re: NXT Arrival PPV on WWE Network*

this was a fantastic show. like someone on another forum stated "it feels like a new promotion putting on their breakout show."

zayn and cesaro was as expected incredible. wwe need to push cesaro to the moon. emma and paige highlighted how talented the wwe girls really are. for 2 guys that never had a ladder match in their careers i thought neville and dallas did a fine job..i think personally dallas is the most under-rated talent (by the iwc) in all of wrestling right now.

star of the night for me was regal on commentary though, made every talent on screen and every match feel extra special.


----------



## p862011

*Re: NXT Arrival PPV on WWE Network*

anyone notice the difference in booking and wrestling in nxt compared to wwe

nxt is booked by dusty rhodes while wwe is booked by Hollywood writers


----------



## JerichoWannabe

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*



SheamusRKO said:


> Exactly. But, "Know More Bo"?. Yeah, it's "No more Bo".


Didn't you see the vignette they taped with Bo? He pretended that the fans are chanting "Know More Bo" because they want to get to know him better.


----------



## JustJoel

*Re: NXT Arrival PPV on WWE Network*



p862011 said:


> nxt is booked by dusty rhodes...


No, it isn't - Dusty hasn't been the booker since they moved into the performance center.


----------



## Eulonzo

*Re: NXT Arrival PPV on WWE Network*

Then what does Dusty do?


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

*Re: NXT Arrival PPV on WWE Network*

Was anyone else a little confused on Heyman being a face interviewer?


----------



## BarneyArmy

*Re: NXT Arrival PPV on WWE Network*

Is there going to be a live show every Thursday?


----------



## SOSheamus

*Re: NXT Arrival PPV on WWE Network*



StylinProfilin said:


> My stream died during the the Rusev run in but came back for the the ladder match. Did this happen to anyone else?


mine died just as breeze came out...gave up on it and watched it this morning no problem.


----------



## december_blue

*Re: NXT Arrival PPV on WWE Network*



> There were just under 200 ticket holders turned away from last night's WWE NXT Arrival event at Full Sail University, apparently because Full Sail oversold the event. Fans were told right before the event that the 400-seat NXT Arena was over capacity. Customer service was described as horrible. NXT wrestlers were sent out to sign autographs but apparently refunds weren't offered, at least not at first. The explanation from Full Sail staff was they oversold because generally they have 200 no-shows on the free tickets at each taping since students and those associated with the school get in free, while outsiders have to pay. Apparently, to make sure the building is full, they give out far more tickets than there are seats available. For Arrival, virtually nobody with the free tickets showed up.
> 
> Read more at http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe...lvr.it&utm_medium=twitter#0OeQ35crmBxMtJX7.99


Interesting note coming out of Arrival.


----------



## Mr. I

*Re: NXT Arrival PPV on WWE Network*



JustJoel said:


> No, it isn't - Dusty hasn't been the booker since they moved into the performance center.


That's not what Chris Hero said. He said it's Dusty as booker with a couple of rookie writers under him (since NXT is meant to train EVERYONE, from wrestlers to cameramen, to referees to writers), and Triple H is in the "Vince" role of overseeing the product and setting the direction.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: NXT Arrival PPV on WWE Network*

Sami vs Cesaro :clap:clap:clap:clap:clap

Emma vs Paige :clap:clap:clap:clap

Ladder Match :clap:clap:clap POINT 5 because of the ending


----------



## Old_Skool

*Re: NXT Arrival PPV on WWE Network*

Just got done with Paige/Emma match, can someone honestly answer how Paige isn't on main roster yet? 

Oh and William Regal is soooooooo much better than any of the current commentators on RAW/Smackdown.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: NXT Arrival PPV on WWE Network*



Old_Skool said:


> Just got done with Paige/Emma match, can someone honestly answer how Paige isn't on main roster yet?
> 
> Oh and William Regal is soooooooo much better than any of the current commentators on RAW/Smackdown.


At this point, she gotta drop the title, and the division upstairs has to probably not be in a state of making her look bad on debut AKA look at Emma so far dancing with Santino.


----------



## Old_Skool

*Re: NXT Arrival PPV on WWE Network*

True suppose, Larry Zybysko on WWE programming!? Damn he and Vince must've buried the hatchet (finally).


----------



## DOPA

*Re: NXT Arrival PPV on WWE Network*

*NXT Arrival*

Sami Zayn vs Antonio Cesaro: *****3/4*

Mojo Rawley vs CJ Parker: ***

The Ascension vs Too Cool: ***1/4*

Paige(c) vs Emma: ****1/2*

Xavier Woods vs Tyler Breeze: *N/A (good segment)*

Bo Dallas (c) vs Adrian Neville: ****1/2*


- So a lot of hype behind this show before I watched it myself. I've been lazy with NXT and missed the past few months of programming but there was absolutely no way I was missing this big show knowing we had Cesaro vs Zayn IV and Paige vs Emma II on this show. Add a title match which I didn't even know would be ladder match until this show and on paper you had a great show on hand.

- Very rare that the match of the night is the first match on the card and it is extremely rare when a MOTYC is the opener but my god was it a great decision to put this match on first. What a way to make a first impression on the Network viewers who have never watched NXT? This was absolutely outstanding. Cesaro and Zayn have had some superb matches but this one just tops them all. Fantastic storytelling and pyschology as well as some breathtaking counters and incredibly believable near falls. This match had so many twists and turns that which had me as a viewer in awe and completely hooked. The emotional drama of this match and the post match really put this over the top for me. Match of the year for me and it's going to be extremely hard for a match to top this in WWE. Hell, it'll be hard to top this in any promotion. I could have given this 5 stars and on rewatches I may end up giving it but for now it's just a little shy for me. Still, this was incredible and breathtaking to watch.

- Then we had Mojo Rawley vs CJ Parker in a real nothing match. Really just a glorified squash match to fill time and showcase Mojo Rawley. I understand why they did this because they are high on Mojo and want to promote the guy but this was the definition of filler. I'm still not buying this guy, his offense is extremely silly and extremely basic as well. His character only consists of the fact he has a lot of energy....and that's it. Extremely bland and not a lot of depth behind it. He is getting over with the NXT crowd though I will say that. This was a nothing match.

- Next we had the NXT Tag Team Title match with The Ascension vs Too Cool. This was a decent match overall but very TV quality....you could pretty much see this type of match on Raw and Smackdown. The Ascension at least now seem to have better chemistry with each other than they did before....and are definitely more over as well somehow than the last time I saw them. Good control segments as usual with these guys. Too Cool sold well for them and made them look good. Too Cool really didn't get much offense in at all, this was really about promoting and putting over the Ascension by having them beat a past established team. Not a bad strategy. I liked it.

- Then we had Paige vs Emma II for the Women's Title. I may be overrating this but I don't care, I absolutely loved this match and honestly this is the best WWE's divas match that I've seen in forever. Definitely better than any of the matches the divas had last year. Better than any of the AJ/Kaitlyn matches and better than their first match. I'd have to think of which match in the past few years that was better than this, I'm sure there must be something I'm forgetting. Anyway, right off the gate these two hellcats are going right at each other. Paige with that aggressive style of hers is always a joy to watch but the big winner in this match was definitely Emma who impressed the hell out of me here. This told a nice story with Emma controlling the offense and surprisingly being really really good in the control segments working on Paige's shoulders and back. Emma was a lot more aggressive and serious in this match which really added another side and a lot of depth to her character. Her selling of frustration was particularly brilliant and her yells to Paige to stay down were fantastic. Paige worked and does work well fighting from underneath. Her selling was great and her facial expressions especially are brilliant. This much like Cesaro/Zayn had a lot of emotion in this match.

The one criticism I have which is a criticism I've had a lot with Paige matches is the comeback and finish felt rushed. Paige still for some reason needs to learn to build up to her finish. Especially when she hits the Paige Turner which she always hits out of nowhere and not in a good way. Her new submission though is FAN FUCKING TASTIC. Extremely brutal to look at. She DEFINITELY needs to keep that submission as her finish.

Despite the criticisms though, the body of work in this match was excellent and both women worked extremely well both in terms of their in ring work and character work throughout the match so they fully deserve a lot of praise.

- Next we had what was a scheduled match between Xavier Woods and Tyler Breeze which prompted the arrival (pun intended) of Alexander Rusev who came out and destroyed both men. This was a good segment which served its purpose. It gave Rusev a platform on the show to look strong whilst also introducing new viewers to Tyler Breeze's character a little bit. Lana looked evily hot and the short promos they both gave served their purposes. I liked this.

- Last of all we had the ladder match for the NXT Title, Bo Dallas vs Adrian Neville. This was also a really good match. For two people who legit have never competed in any ladder matches they did a great job. The use of the ladders were great here in terms of spots and storytelling especially. Bo is really good at working as a heel which I've said a few times before but the guys style just suits being a heel grounding Neville extremely well and stopping Neville's high tempo, high flying style at all costs. Anyone who has seen Neville's work will know what to expect here, a lot of creative and innovative spots and of course exceptional high flying. My review of this match compared to the other two big matches are terrible in honesty but the best way to describe this match is this had the pyschology of what you would expect of a ladder match done in a very enjoyable way. 

I loved the ending of this match with Neville who had been teasing it the entire match putting his whole body on the line nailing the red arrow on Bo who is laying on top of a ladder. Neville climbs the ladder and Bo rolls in the ring with everything he has trying desperately to rescue the match but just falls too short with Neville finally grabbing the title to a big pop. Good booking in my opinion having the big title change at the biggest event the newest incarnation of NXT. Great ending to a great PPV.

- Overall, this show was so much better than the RR and EC which is sad that the developmental show is doing a hell of a lot better than the main roster. Two really good matches and one outstanding match of the year contender match. Every match and every segment had some sort of purpose and at least felt important to some degree which is a rare for a WWE event. Must watch!


----------



## xOptix

*Re: NXT Arrival PPV on WWE Network*

S-A-W-F-T! SAWFT!

:cussin::flip:cussin: *Where the hell were Enzo Amore and Big Cass? * :cussin::flip:cussin:​
I really thought that it would be The Ascension against the realest guys in the room, even though I'm pretty sure it's still too early for 'Zo to be in the ring. A promo would have made me mark hard, but I didn't even get that!

That in itself was a HUGE letdown for me, although we did get to see them give their predictions.

http://www.tout.com/m/ng4y6n

Alright, on to the matches.

Sami Zayn vs Cesaro
Fantastic. Exactly what I expected from El Generico even though I knew they'd never let Cesaro lose considering the push he's had on the main roster. The hug at the end was a little bit much. I would have gone with a stern handshake considering how much these two guys "hated" each other. Regardless, that European uppercut when Sami tried to do the between the ropes spinning DDT was crazy. I couldn't have played that one out in my head any better.

Paige vs. Emma
Not a bad match by any stretch of the imagination, and certainly leaps and bounds above anything that's being produced on RAW/Smackdown, but it just seemed to be a very slow paced tilt compared to their match in the finals of the Divas tournament. Maybe it's just me, but I expected to see more from Paige. That submission hold at the end of was fantastic, although I think she needs to work on getting in slapped on faster. I think we all knew the outcome, again because of the push that Emma is getting, but Paige needs to be called up as well, and soon. The two of them could completely rejuvenate that bus crash called the Divas division. Imagine AJ vs. Paige. :mark:

The Ascension vs. who fucking cares.
NEXT!

Exavier Woods vs. Tyler Breeze (?)
This SHOULD have been a match. Prince Pretty could have shown people who aren't familiar with NXT, exactly what he can do, both in terms of his gimmick and his in-ring ability. It figures that they'd take some legit talent (including Woods, whom I don't mind) and steamroll them to pump up the debut of someone who got the nod to the main roster. Creative can suck my nob on this one though. Oh well, at least I got to see Lana again. Yoiks!

Bo Dallas vs. Adrien Neville
I'd say it was a pretty good ladder match for their first time. Obviously they don't want to go too nutty and hurt themselves, but some of the more painful looking moves can without the ladder, like when Neville was pushed off the top turnbuckle and landed hard on the edge of the ring. I'm not quite sure what they're going to do with Bo's character now though. He's pretty bland as it is, and even though he's held the title for a while, I just don't see him hanging around. To be honest, I really wasn't invested in this match as much as the other two on the card, because I don't really care for either one. At least there's a new champion now, which is something I felt was sorely needed. Still, it would have been nice (and possibly suicidal) to see a Red Arrow off a ladder.

All in all, a good show, and hopefully it'll give the folks more exposure while they try for a spot on the roster. A lot of casual fans may not even know about a developmental system, or may have written it off as an inferior product, but things are shaping up to be pretty bright for WWE as a whole.


----------



## NoLeafClover

*Re: NXT Arrival PPV on WWE Network*

Cesaro/Zayn was a phenomenal match. The feed shit out prior to the ladder match though and I pretty much just gave up on trying to make it work.

And agreed, xOptix, I was really disappointed there was no Amore on the show.


----------



## chargebeam

*Re: NXT Arrival PPV on WWE Network*

Why don't they let the girls fight on WWE's main shows like they let them in NXT?


----------



## xOptix

*Re: NXT Arrival PPV on WWE Network*



chargebeam said:


> Why don't they let the girls fight on WWE's main shows like they let them in NXT?


Agreed. When's the last time you saw a headbutt from a main roster Diva?


----------



## elhijodelbodallas

*Re: NXT Arrival PPV on WWE Network*

Sami Zayn vs Cesaro match was 5 stars. No wasted motion, brilliant role playing by both men, brilliant chemistry, super strong psychology. Two absolute masters in the ring and Sami Zayn is the best babyface wrestler in the world. He has everything you want in a wrestler. I don't want to come off as a super mark but he's just fantastic at everything he does. There's nobody else in the world who sells as good as him and his facial expressions are top notch. Truly an outstanding professional. I thought I was already a super fan and he comes out with WORLD FLAGS all over his pants. Can't get any better than that.


----------



## JC00

*Re: NXT Arrival PPV on WWE Network*



BarneyArmy said:


> Is there going to be a live show every Thursday?


As of right now, no.

But given the mostly positive reaction of Arrival I can seen them going with the 3 or 4 taped and 1 live format.


----------



## Damien

*Re: NXT Arrival PPV on WWE Network*



Old_Skool said:


> True suppose, Larry Zybysko on WWE programming!? Damn he and Vince must've buried the hatchet (finally).


He looked really ill, great to see him though!

The whole show was really good!


----------



## Jerichoholic Ninja

*Re: NXT Arrival PPV on WWE Network*

That was an excellent show last night, all the matches save for Mojo/Parker were very good. Cesaro/Zayn was top notch, Ascension/Too Cool was a good bout, the NXT Women's Championship was great, and the NXT title ladder match was a nice ending to wrap it up. Very happy for Neville getting the win, he deserves it. Bo Dallas is someone I could see being called up soon just for his character alone, he gets some great heat and I think once he latches on to the main show audience he could be a good mid-card act.


----------



## D.M.N.

*Re: NXT Arrival PPV on WWE Network*

Can't say any more than people have already said about Cesaro/Zayn. Fantastic match from beginning to end.


----------



## Dell

*Re: NXT Arrival PPV on WWE Network*

Watching this PPV just begs the question, why can't we have play by play commentary on RAW? That alone adds 10% to the matches in my opinion.


----------



## DGenerationMC

*Re: NXT Arrival PPV on WWE Network*

Just reading the results for NXT Arrival has convinced me to get the WWE Network. Then, I watched the highlights....thank you NXT.


----------



## PunkShoot

*Re: NXT Arrival PPV on WWE Network*

Paige is drop dead gorgeous, my god she was insanely hot


----------



## DPW

*Re: NXT Arrival PPV on WWE Network*

Great show, but it had to be great after the Cesaro vs. Sami Zayn match. This will probably be, as expected by many, the match of the year in WWE.


----------



## elhijodelbodallas

*Re: NXT Arrival PPV on WWE Network*



CM Dell said:


> Watching this PPV just begs the question, why can't we have play by play commentary on RAW? That alone adds 10% to the matches in my opinion.


It's important to notice this. The commentary was very good throughout the entire show. I almost couldn't believe I was hearing terms as "stretch muffler" and "blue thunder bomb" being said out loud. Those three guys worked very well with each other and it gives me hope for the future.


----------



## Tony

*Re: NXT Arrival PPV on WWE Network*

Just watched the show

Zayn/Cesaro was amazing as I expected. I love the story of Zayn being obsessed with his loss in the 2/3 falls match and wanting Cesaro's respect. I also loved the fact that the commentator's talked about how well they knew each other and how they countered their moves because of how well they know each other. Great back and forth action with Cesaro demonstrating his power and being an aggressive machine by working on Zayn's leg and Sami selling brilliantly over his injury. So many great moments such as Cesaro uppercutting Zayn when he went for his DDT through the turnbuckles and Sami trying to fight back through the smallest of opportunities. The climax of the match was awesome with Sami selling those uppercuts like a champ and playing a great babyface with a never-say-die attitude and almost getting the victory. Cesaro hugging Zayn was great, showing that he finally respects him and Zayn gets a well deserved standing ovation. Just a great match.

Emma/Paige was a nice match, again with the Zayn/Cesaro match, showing how well they know each other by countering each others finishing moves. Good back and forth action with Emma demonstrating her submission prowess and Paige living up to her nickname "The Anti-Diva" by being aggressive from punching to kneeing Emma hard. The ending was nice as Paige does the Paige Turner and Emma kicks out, looking shocked as no one has ever kicked out of it, showing doubt. Paige's submission was a nice and Paige hugging Emma was a nice touch, showing that Paige sees Emma as a fighter, not just a dancer. Good match, but I thought that their first encounter for the title was better, but good match nonetheless. Plus, Regal doing the Emma dance was great :lol

The Bo/Neville ladder match was good. Bo did a good job playing the cunning and conniving champion as Regal put it by tying Neville's leg on the rope so he won't get the ladder and placing the ladder on Neville's throat so he can't move when he tries to climb it. There were some good spots in the match such as Bo doing the buckle bomb of the ladder in the turnbuckle and Neville doing the Red Arrow on Bo onto the ladder. The ending was great when Bo quickly tries to stop Neville, but to no avail. Good match.

Overall, fun night, fun show (Y)


----------



## xOptix

*Re: NXT Arrival PPV on WWE Network*



CM Dell said:


> Watching this PPV just begs the question, why can't we have play by play commentary on RAW? That alone adds 10% to the matches in my opinion.


I knew I liked William Regal doing commentary, but after hearing in during arRIVAL, I'm a lifelong fan. Everything he said beats the ever loving hell out of anything that JBL and Cole could hope to do.


----------



## Japanese Puroresu

*Re: NXT Arrival PPV on WWE Network*

Good show overall. Generico vs Claudio wasn't back and forth, it was more of multiple squash attempts with Generico coming back at the right moments. It was very well paced and didn't look like a squash as a result. It was perfectly played out in that sense. Everything else was alright. The Ladder match was much better than expected.


----------



## Dell

*Re: NXT Arrival PPV on WWE Network*



xOptix said:


> I knew I liked William Regal doing commentary, but after hearing in during arRIVAL, I'm a lifelong fan. Everything he said beats the ever loving hell out of anything that JBL and Cole could hope to do.


Yeah, it's so frustrating how good it could be if they just made it happen. I'm not going to be too critical of Cole and JBL, I mean it's not like they plug the WWE app and the Network every 5 minutes because they choose to. But even despite that, Regal seems to have a more comprehensive manner and not only calls the moves but has a style that keeps it in kayfabe. Like, JBL shouting "flying goat" and all that shit is just an immersion breaker.


----------



## Dec_619

*Re: NXT Arrival PPV on WWE Network*

Emma's sitdown powerbomb gave me goosebumps!


----------



## ducksfan87

*Re: NXT Arrival PPV on WWE Network*



JC00 said:


> As of right now, no.
> 
> But given the mostly positive reaction of Arrival I can seen them going with the 3 or 4 taped and 1 live format.



There is going to be a broadcast of NXT every Thursday at 8/7 central on the network BUT it will be the normal hour we've been getting and will be taped, not live.

they taped the next 4 episodes Friday night.


----------



## FCP

*Re: NXT Arrival PPV on WWE Network*

Good lord just watched this. 

Cesaro/Zayn - Everything that could be said about this match probably already has been. Everything about it was great, Sami played the underdog like the GOAT and his comebacks were amazing, but Cesaro's counters were even better. That uppercut when Sami was going for the between the rope tornado DDT :mark:, that spinning sitout powerbomb was PERFECTION, and the ending sequence of the super european uppercut and Neutralizer from Cesaro couldn't have been any better. Then them hugging it out :jose. This and the Shield/Wyatts are pretty much interchangeable as my MOTY. 

Mojo/Parker - I like both of them, but yeah this was basically a squash for Mojo, could have done without it. :draper2

Paige/Emma - This was a very good match, but it could have had a quicker pace and it obviously didn't help that it came after Cesaro/Zayn, but still a very good worked match. Definitely was a fan of Emma's sitout powerbomb and Paige's new submission hold was pretty epic too. Other than the pace I only wish Emma would have been able to slap on the Emma Lock at least once. 

Woods/Breeze/Rusev - As much as I would have liked to see Breeze wrestle I freakin love Rusev's new theme and I marked when I heard it. Glad that Woods got destroyed though. Never was a fan of him. 

Neville/Dallas - Good stuff. Probably the best match I've seen from Bo Dallas since I've been watching NXT. Neville was pretty great in this match and his spots were TURNT UP which made this match even better. Some classic ladder spots and of course that EPIC springboard from Neville on to the ladder was awesome too. Same complaint as the Emma/Paige match, not about the pace, but Bo not hitting the Bo Dazzler was disappointing. Then that Red Arrow is looking great as always. I wonder who will be next in line for the title though after Bo gets his rematch. NXT is kind of heel depleted outside of Bo, Breeze, and English.

This could be the best week of wrestling we get all year though. Elimination Chamber started us off strong with that very good Big E/Swagger match for the IC Championship, then the Shield/Wyatts match was AMAZING, and the Chamber match itself was very good too. Then the main 3 matches of NXT Arrival on top of that leaves us with a great week of wrestling.


----------



## Quasi Juice

*Re: NXT Arrival PPV on WWE Network*

I must say they've really stepped up their game after the network launch. The pre-shows are a nice touch and having Nash, Hart and Heyman at the panel made the show feel special. It all feels much more smooth. I continue to be impressed by Renee Young, you can tell she loves the business with her questions and she's such a natural host. The production quality is fantastic for a non main roster show.

Emma and Nattie in the ring talking together about Emma's match was a nice touch. Felt real.

Bo is hilarious on the mic as a heel.

Dat intro :mark: 

Zayn/Cesaro....fantastic. Both have a very bright future, two of the best in the world right now.

Parker/Rawley, DUD. Dislike both.

Ascension/Too Cool....what can I say? I hate Ascension and Too Cool are a fun nostalgic team that can still go but please don't put the tag titles on them. We don't need two Attitude Era teams as champs. I mention this because Too Cool did an interview after on wwe.com claiming they want the belts so this is probably not their last appearance. Holy shit Connor is massive these days.

Stephanie holding up the title was a nice touch and I like how much attention they have given this womens match. Big contrast to the WWE's main roster. Emma doing a sort of Tajiri tarantula, very cool. The Emma sandwich is pure shit though. The "Page turner" is shit too, but her submission looked very cool. Neat little match.

Really looking forward to Rusev's WWE TV debut. He looks like a fantastic athlete.

Fuck Neville is so fluid, it's insane. Good match and nice ending with Bo coming back in but not having the strength to stop Neville; not your usual cliche ladder match ending. You have to give credit to Bo Dallas for hanging with Neville and playing the heel role very well. I hated him as a face and didn't see any potential but as a heel he has really shown his abilities.


----------



## Zigberg

*Re: NXT Arrival PPV on WWE Network*

In the first 10 seconds I've ever seen of CJ Parker, I already despise him. Not feeling Mojo Rawley either, tries far, far too hard and everything about him feels forced.

Zayn vs Cesaro was awesome.


----------



## p862011

*Re: NXT Arrival PPV on WWE Network*



chargebeam said:


> Why don't they let the girls fight on WWE's main shows like they let them in NXT?


have no idea lol also did you notice emma/paige got a solid 13 minutes to work while aj lee gets like 6 minutes max on ppv


----------



## BallsBalogna

*Re: NXT Arrival PPV on WWE Network*

Watched this the night it premiered and just haven't gotten around to making a comment. I really enjoyed the show though. 

As expected, the Cesaro/Zayn rematch was a show stealer. Had a Sami Zayn virgin at my house watching with and I'm pretty sure he's a lifelong fan now. It was cool to see his reactions to Zayn move set especially since not only is he a Zayn virgin but he was clueless as to his work as Generico as well. Needless to say he ate it up. I for one am extremely excited to see where Cesaro's current push is going and to see what kind of impact Sami Zayn can make on the main roster in the future. 

The Parker/Rawley match gets a big strong meh from me. I just can't care. I feel bad for Parker, I just don't think _any of this_ is going to work for him. Although his heel turn and spiel a few episodes ago on NXT at least got a chuckle out of me, though obviously not much more from the crowd. 

The tag Ascension/Too Cool bout was alright. It's nice to see Ascension participate in something other than a squash match and Too Cool always makes me smile. Though I have to say that while Brian Christopher looks great, Scotty Too Hotty hasn't aged as well. Otherwise, I'm not really keen on Ascension. 

Paige/Emma was a hit IMO. Both looked great and really shine a much needed bright light in the future of the Divas division, though you never know what will happen or how they'll be used once they both actually spend some quality time on the main roster. Paige's submission finale definitely was a high point. Although I'm not a big fan of Emma's gimmick, I really enjoy her as a wrestler. Obviously there are still some things to improve on, but then again there always should be.

Small gripe, I'm going to need more Tyler Breeze, less everything else. I do like Rusev but surely there was a better way to use him. I'm with the poster above about Woods though, I'm not feeling it and I don't think I'm ever going to. This all seemed rather pointless, but as long as Tyler Breeze makes an appearance and a grand entrance, I guess I'm happy.

The big ladder match at the end with Neville and Dallas was a good watch. I'm a sucker for ladder matches though. figured Neville would be walking away with the belt, it was certainly time for Dallas to drop it. Both put on a good match, Bo plays his character to a T. 

As far as the technical difficulties I heard people talk about experiencing during the event, guess I was a lucky one. No technical issues on my end and overall this felt like a success for NXT. Obviously a lot of extra perks throughout the show proved that attention to detail is important when it comes to a special NXT event. I hope to see more successful events like this from NXT in the near future.


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold

*Re: NXT Arrival PPV on WWE Network*

What a tremendous show Arrival was. Great matches, good video packages and a good, small Arena look. Zayn/Cesaro and Shield vs. Wyatt at EC are MotY so far.


----------



## mpredrox

*Re: NXT Pay-Per-View Feb 27 on the Network*



El Capitano said:


> I really hope they make the NXT pvp a monthly thing


I go to all the NXT shows and there is a rumor of another NXT PPV in May with Cena and the Wyatts being there. Not sure if this is true tho


----------



## Algernon

*Re: NXT Arrival PPV on WWE Network*

If this is what the WWE looks like without Vince McMahon then its a great sign. I'm really torn on whether HHH and Stephanie taking over is a good or a bad thing. The developmental system is great but the road to WM has been weak. Obviously, Vince has final say on everything but it doesnt look like that applies on NXT. It's a different show, a better show.

After WM 31, When Brock's deal is done, HHH needs to scrap the idea of bringing back old talent. By 2015-16, WWE is going to have young, loaded and supremely talented roster.


----------



## Angels Will Fall

*Re: NXT Arrival PPV on WWE Network*

Finally got this watched tonight. Awesome show- gonna be hooked on NXT now. Cesaro/Zayn was worthy of a place on any card- brilliant match. Also Paige pulling out that Scorpion Cross Lock- quality- solid women's match- they are possible!!


----------



## p862011

*Re: NXT Arrival PPV on WWE Network*

- It appears NXT Women's Champion Paige has the #1 selling shirt on WWE's website. WWE Diva Lana made the following comment on Twitter:

"I will show society that Women will be as successful as men @RealPaigeWWE is proof with her most sold merchandise on wwe.com


----------



## dxbender

*Re: NXT Arrival PPV on WWE Network*

WWE can learn ALOT from what NXT did. There were actually times when watching NXT where NXT felt like a legitimate rival wrestling company. There's so many things NXT was doing that you don't even see WWE do. Why is that? I'd rather watch shows like this NXT show again than RAW/SD stuff.

Just a mini side note,but even things like the lightning seemed cool. This was probably coolest looking part of the show:


----------



## Lariatoh!

*Re: NXT Arrival PPV on WWE Network*

Everything has already been said. Congrats to the NXT on a great show. Will this be the last time we see Cesaro in NXT? I think so. Great conclusion to his run.


----------



## checkcola

Best thing about this ppv, clean finishes, no authority bs.


----------



## stevie888

Super show, love the NXT concept!


----------



## Al Borland

Did Too Cool come out to their original theme? Did they do the dancing schtick?


----------



## just1988

*Okay, I'm a little late to the party but I'm sitting down now to watch the show. Here's my thoughts...

Sami Zayna vs Cesaro
Wow, simply wow. This will be one of the best pro-wrestling matches that I see all year. It kinda puts the WWE to shame, that they can put a match like this on NXT...but seemingly not on their main shows Raw/Smackdown/PPV's etc.

Mojo Rawley vs CJ Parker
Mojo seems like the kinda guy who I'm not going to like but that will get over big in WWE and will be given a big push by the higher ups when they feel like it. CJ seemed okay but the match itself felt like it was a bit of a throw-away squash.

The Ascension vs Too Cool 
WWE are doing such a fantastic job with The Ascension, the way they present and package them make them look like a top-class tag-team. I can't help bt think if they were on the indy circuit, they'd be crapped on for not being up to scratch but luckily in the world of WWE they can be presented in such a way that they'll be a good addition to the main roster. The match itself was okay but pretty predictable.

Paige vs Emma
I'm finally on the Paige bandwaggon, she's decent...but daaaamn Emma is so hot especially when that accent comes out. Oh yeah, they wrestled too. The match was okay, on the better side of what WWE put out as women's wrestling nowerdays but that ending was impressive. I've never seen that submission move before, bravo for showing a "smark" something new.

Xavier Woods vs Tyler Breeze
Okay so Tyler Breeze isn't actually Dolph Ziggler, right? Rusev comes down and whoops them both. I can't see this guy having a long WWE career. He's got a good look, my guess is that they'll build him up once to put over a top star, then be cycled down before being released by WWE.

Adrian Neville vs Bo Dallas
This is the second time I've seen Neville since he started NXT and wow, I forgot how impressive he is. I was even impressed with how well Bo Dallas is doing too.

All in all it was a decent show but wont be watching the regular NXT shows.*


----------



## Chan Hung

*When is Sami moving up to the WWE main roster...guy has mad in ring skills!!!!!!*


----------



## AEA

Finally got around to watching Cesaro/Zayn... Holy fucking fuck that was awesome :mark:


----------



## Geeee

Al Borland said:


> Did Too Cool come out to their original theme? Did they do the dancing schtick?


They came out to their second theme. Their schtick was the same as always, except Scotty 2 Hotty is bald...and is incredibly jacked.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Mojo Rawley and Rob Gronkowski is wrestling's next great tag team.


----------



## xviperx

I loved ArRIVAL, it felt just how a PPV should feel and pretty much every match felt like it had a purpose...my only negative about it would be the fact that Cesaro vs Zayn should have closed the show...I get why it couldn't but it was just a perfect match and having Zayn stood in the ring having the fans cheer him would have closed the show perfectly.

The fact that Zayn isn't being called up soon but Woods has been is shocking...with guys like Neville and Zayn I think the cruiserweight title should come back.


----------



## PhantomLordBWH

Everything about this show was fantastic. Even the lame matches had a purpose - they are showing off some of their up and coming talent - and everything felt like it mattered.

Fantastic job by everyone involved. I can't wait to start watching NXT regularly now!


----------



## Geeee

xviperx said:


> I loved ArRIVAL, it felt just how a PPV should feel and pretty much every match felt like it had a purpose...my only negative about it would be the fact that Cesaro vs Zayn should have closed the show...I get why it couldn't but it was just a perfect match and having Zayn stood in the ring having the fans cheer him would have closed the show perfectly.
> 
> The fact that Zayn isn't being called up soon but Woods has been is shocking...with guys like Neville and Zayn I think the cruiserweight title should come back.


Zayn wrestles like a cruiserweight but he looks to me to be about 230 lbs?


----------



## dxbender

Why did they change the NXT theme music? Not that they changed it to a bad theme, just the regular one was great. The new theme should've been used for Raws main theme or something.

I'm still confused at how WWE can get things so right with NXT, yet RAW/SD has so many things that are so wrong.


----------



## p862011

how can you justify zayn as a cruiser weight when 5'8 195 pound daniel bryan is in the main event scene???

hell Adrian Neville is bigger than daniel bryan


----------



## RiverFenix

Can Neville remain in that shape with the wwe road schedule? 

Bryan would probably be more accepted by the powers that be if he did look more muscled and tight. Wwe should really get on his about it if he wants to be the top guy and have a rocket up his ass.


----------



## BKKsoulcity

I love how NXT ARRIVAL was headlined by true wrestlers like Zayn, Cesaro, Paige, and Neville for the world to see on it's historic live debut on the network. You'd think HHH would still be trying to get those juiced up muscleheads as the top guys at NXT but it not's happening.


----------



## xviperx

p862011 said:


> how can you justify zayn as a cruiser weight when 5'8 195 pound daniel bryan is in the main event scene???


I honestly get your point and do agree that a cruiserweight belt wouldn't work but a belt for high flyers would be great as WWE has some amazingly talented guys who can do incredible things but won't ever really be considered "main guys" over guys like Batista.

The sad thing is in five years time we're more likely to see a guy like Mason Ryan as a major champion than Sami Zayn.


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar

I seriously see Mojo being on the main roster post Mania before Zayn, Neville etc.

Do not see what they see in that guy. Shit gimmick, shown nothing impressive in any matches.


----------



## Punkhead

NXT Arrival was better than most of WWE's programming. Great theme songs, great promo packages, great wrestlers and great matches. NXT > WWE.


----------



## p862011

i loved how wwe presented nxt

the commentary putting over the superstars
the video packages on the superstars
showing the guys and girls in the back warming up for their matches

it felt like a real sports event


----------



## americanoutlaw

I have to love the part where they give NXT ArRIVAL a larger than life style booking and showing that help out big time and the opening where they would showing the past. I have to say it funny how people blame Triple H for the mess on the main show but how he has nothing to do with it unlike it but NXT is the show that Triple H run. He dose hell of a better job that vince is doing now


----------



## RiverFenix

Dammit, just noticed this wasn't from Zayn/CesaroIV


----------



## volunteer75

Got the network and finally watched NXT Arrival and found it to be freaking awesome. Great matches all around. Love the Cesaro/Zayn and womens match the best. I really like Neville and Dallas as well.


----------



## Stipe Tapped

Sir Digby Chicken Caesar said:


> I seriously see Mojo being on the main roster post Mania before Zayn, Neville etc.
> 
> Do not see what they see in that guy. Shit gimmick, shown nothing impressive in any matches.


Also, that finisher is the most stupid fucking thing I've ever seen in all my life. All he does is squat on their chest.


----------



## xOptix

JaffaTheHeel said:


> Also, that finisher is the most stupid fucking thing I've ever seen in all my life. All he does is squat on their chest.


Maybe he's REALLY into giving Cleveland steamers?

:smokey


----------



## vfcorrea

If RAW had a similar build it would be much easier to spend 3 hours on it.


----------



## SamiZaynFan

p862011 said:


> i loved how wwe presented nxt
> 
> the commentary putting over the superstars
> the video packages on the superstars
> showing the guys and girls in the back warming up for their matches
> 
> it felt like a real sports event


this is how the wwe use to be, wonder what happened. I do miss the video packages, wwe use to do them all the time but for the past 2 or 3 years when they do one, its just for the main event. 

The Cesaro/Zayn match, no match since has topped it. pure wrestling from two fantastic wrestlers. The end of the match got me, when Cesaro went back to the ring and gave Sami a hug, class act after a long fault fight.

The Paige and Emma match was also fantastic. 

I really loved Paige the moment she hit the ramp for the match. Paige had this look as she paused at the ramp that is reminiscent of many of the men. Paige stood there, looking at Emma in the ring and had the look of determination to beat her opponent. She was a competitor. What was great about the match was something one commentator lamented on was the lack of real rivalries in the women’s division of the WWE. Paige and Emma are both faces, but they (and the commentary) sold that neither liked each other and were determined to beat one another to claim the belt. One of the best moments was just before the end sequence when Emma had Paige in yet another submission hold and is screaming “Give up, Paige! Just give up!”, It sold the importance of the match, the bad blood between the two, and the legitimacy of the two women as wrestlers.

Why can't the main roster do this?


----------



## LaMelo

vfcorrea said:


> If RAW had a similar build it would be much easier to spend 3 hours on it.


Everyone seems to get that but Vince.


----------

